# HG2019



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*HG2019*

Previous log : https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/hg2018.32406/

This is an overview of the year 2019 which will be my 10th year of training.

Plan is to complete a year of Powerlifting, hoping to hit 800+ total in u125/M2 category. I may compete in strongman from Sept onwards too.

Current weight is 277lbs/126KG. Height is just over 6 foot.

*DIET*

Diet is essentially the same as last year.

I eat what I want when I want but essentially pretty healthy most of the time.

Example diet :-

Cereal with almond milk.
3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins of tuna with light mayo, 8 boiled eggs, cheese.
200g smoked salmon.
Bananas and other fruit.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate.
Cereal with almond milk.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.
Fluids come from sparkling water (sometimes mixed with cordial).

No idea of total cals or macros and don't give a fook. If I am hungry, I just eat more. No alcohol as I am now t-total (I haven't drank since October 2017). I don't smoke or take any recreational drugs.

I don't bother with peri-nutrition.

*SUPPS*

I don't use any supps at all but use 2 medicines as below:-

1 anti-histamine (Ceterizine Hydrochloride - general allergies).
1 Ranitidine (stomach acid).

*TRAINING*

I have a long-standing left shoulder girdle injury which highly impedes my bench press and slightly impedes my deadlift. Squat is fine. Plan is to work on all three lifts whilst ensuring that upper left hand side and whole of the upper body is prioritised. Training is going to be programmed by the legend that is @LittleLiam.

I have been receiving mobility work, physio and deep tissue massage from Mat Pollard for maybe 12 months and he has helped massively. I have contacted Giles Gyer regarding my LHS issue - possible nerve impingement L CT affecting Brachial Plexus.

I usually train 3 times a week, Dead or Squat and 2 bench sessions with accessories. I train heavy and with intensity.

*COMP PBS*

DL : 300KG (Aug 2018) - LittleLiam didn't get vid due to phone storage running out. Actual PB is 305KG (February 2016) - see video.











SQ : 300KG RAW (Aug 2017), 302.5KG with wraps (Nov 2018) - see vid.











BP : 150KG (Aug 2017) - see vid. Gym lift PB is 168KG (2018) - see vid.











*AAS*

AAS usage is more conservative at the moment (I am due a blood test imminently) and I intend to keep it relatively sane for the rest of the year.

All Chiron unless mentioned.

500mg Test E
Halotestin and/or Mestanalone (Chemical Solutions) pre-WO when needed.
1 tab Aromasin when I need it.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw when I remember.

I will increase in run up to the GPC qualifier if needed. Also I'll add in Tren and Deca/NPP most probably.

*COMPS*

Jan 27 09:00 : BPU Qualifier @ Folkestone.
Mar 24 09:00 : GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym (Bulldog).
May 12 09:00 : BPU British Finals.
Aug 18 09:00 : GPC-GB British Finals.

I am aiming to defend my British title in GPC.

*HEALTH*

I take health very seriously and try to follow the findings in this OP.

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/sensible-precautions-whilst-using-aas.32313/

Aim is to win Brits * 2 and hit 800+. Big ask as Simon Norcup may be lifting in GPC and he can hit 840. I am pinning great hope on the osteo helping to fix up my LHS issues too, if so, my total will jump massively.

2019 is the year I smash some PL comps, break all PBs and finally stop benching like a phaggot!!

No Pencil Necks!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Giles Gyer has agreed to see me on 15th for an initial consultation so pretty excited about that. Hoping he can help with or even sort the LHS phaggotry.

SQ this afternoon or tomorrow. I am in work interviewing candidates today and am still a little tired and sore from CF/BP over new year so I reckon I'll be squatting in the morning. 255 * 2r * 5s and 270 * 1 (wraps).


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

In. Good luck HG.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Aim : 255*2r*5s

Working out solo at Nortons. I had a long sleep and lie in this morning. Still couldn't be fooked to go.

30mg Halo, 50mg Mest, 50mg Dbol.

*Squat* (Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves, SS lever belt, gumshield, sniff (on top sets) - top sets pulled on monolift, using SS SQ bar).

70/110/150/190/230 - boom, fookin game on, feels great, so much power.

257.5 * 2 - nearly took off my back on top of first rep, very easy.

257.5 * 2 - again, really easy, just feels a natural movement.

257.5 * 2 - second rep slowed a little, lower back pumping.

257.5 * 2 - starting to become harder, lower back becoming an issue. 5 mins of breathing before last set, mental strength needed, fatigued.

257.5 * 2 - really switched on, powered them up.

Great session, back pumps just dissipating now, I would have took on SQ290 today. Fook knee wraps, who needs them


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Run in to Folkestone :

06/01/2019 BP147.5*2*2

08/01/2019 BP150*2*2

11/01/2019 DL260*1*6

13/01/2019 BP150*2*2

15/01/2019 BP152.5*2*2

18/01/2019 SQ265*1*5

20/01/2019 BP152.5*2*1

22/01/2019 BP155*1*1

27/01/2019 : BPU Comp @ Folkestone.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 281lbs/127.5kg

Aim : 147.5 * 2 * 2

Going down to The Gym Joint today for a workout with Liam Salmon and one of the boys on TM. Bench is normal programme but would like to have a look at DL and SQ tech too. I'll pull 280 too if body allows. I am still battered from SQ on Friday, lower and upper back aching, fatigue in quads and glutes. 2 paracetamol down me, 100mg Winny. I'll take some preWO too. All prep great.

Looking forward to it, I'll be firing in food and fluids until I set off about 10:30


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking strong ken


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Drove straight past The Gym Joint but found the CF place just behind it - I may have found my calling 

Anyhow, small gym, some decent kit, Sjundea was very impressive physique-wise in the flesh. Liam, Dean and Jason were there too.

Bench was busy so we did deads first.

DL : Warmups to 260 felt very light and tech felt great. Decided to go for 280, it went up, slowly, lost form too, down to 260 and then 235. Slightly disappointed with speed and loss of form on 280.

BP : Warmups to 140 felt great, 140 felt the best it has since the LHS phaggotry took over, 147.5 * 2 * 2 - didn't feel great, always in control and enough power there but didn't feel the best tech-wise or strength-wise on LHS.

Liam and Sjundea both lifted well, Liam is heavy at the moment though, enjoying married life and Xmas too much methinks
















Enjoyed meeting boys, could have lifted a little better, onto Tuesday bench.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously think the DL especially but also the BP was affected by fatigue - I was so sore from SQ on Friday.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got afraid when you said you had this much for breakfast....

3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins of tuna with light mayo, 8 boiled eggs, cheese.

Wtf


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> looking strong ken


 Hello mate, long time....how are you?

All good here, comp on Jan 27th (PL), hoping to build up to full power this year, I'll SQ and DL over 300 but I still have issues on my left hand side and current thinking is nerve impingement, I see this guy https://www.linkedin.com/in/giles-gyer-88975863/ on 15th Jan so hoping he can help as bench is pitiful (150+ only in comp).

What's the news? Any comps?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GTT said:


> I got afraid when you said you had this much for breakfast....
> 
> 3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins of tuna with light mayo, 8 boiled eggs, cheese.
> 
> Wtf


 Well, I am 20st 

Seriously, I do eat that before midday but I am up at 04:00.............


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

09/01/2019 BP150*2*2

11/01/2019 DL260*1*6--->>may increase weight.

13/01/2019 BP150*2*2

15/01/2019 BP152.5*2*2

18/01/2019 SQ265*1*5--->>may increase weight.

20/01/2019 BP152.5*2*1

22/01/2019 BP155*1*1

27/01/2019 BPU Comp @ Folkestone.

15/01/2019 11:45 Appointment with Giles Gyer for consultation regarding LHS gayness (nerve impingement).

18/01/2019 14:30 Appointment with Mat Pollard for deep tissue massage/physio etc..

I am going to try to sort my blood test out this week too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still very tired and sore from SQ Friday and DL/BP Sunday. I am planning to give myself a little break and hit DL/BP on Friday.

Jumped off scales at 282lbs/128kg this morning, feeling too heavy TBH. 18 days until comp, I can drop 3KG in a couple of days so no worries.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

might see you at the GPC british mate

cbf to compete in it myself irrelevant of invite but might still be there since they're hosting it in Bristol
just trying to haggle the time off between 2 jobs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> might see you at the GPC british mate
> 
> cbf to compete in it myself irrelevant of invite but might still be there since they're hosting it in Bristol
> just trying to haggle the time off between 2 jobs


 When you qualify, you have to go for it mate, at the moment we have over 7 months to eat/jab/lift as much as poss 

Look forward to meeting!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead and Bench Day*

Weight 281lbs/127.5kg

Aim : DL260 * 1r * 6s, BP150 * 2r * 2s.

My body has been telling me all week it hasn't recovered from the heavy lifting at the weekend - falling asleep on trains and tubes, eating and drinking loads, soreness etc.

Anyhow, gym this morning, 2 paracetamol in, 100mg Winny. I have Cheque Drops, Halo, Mestanalone and Dbol to go in too. Should do the trick.

The targets look OK as long as my body allows me to hit them.

Food and fluids going in. Working solo at Nortons after school run so approx 09:00.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Test is increased to 1g pw, 100mg Winny pd. Keeping gear mild for this qualifier.

Revised schedule going into comp (after speaking to Liam who is worried about my recovery):-

13/01/2019 BP150*2*2

15/01/2019 BP152.5*2*2

18/01/2019 SQ280*1

20/01/2019 Paused bench opener practice.

*27/01/2019 BPU Qualifier @ Folkestone.*

Prospective projected targets :-

SQ : 270/290/300+

BP : 150/155/160

DL : 270/290/300+


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just wanted to wish you well. Great vids. Your brekkie is about 3 days food for me :lol: ....like to read your journal and sometimes find myself actually holding breath when you do dead's, Durrrr....

Take careHG.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting feeling unwell last night and still not good this morning. Dragging my sorry ass to the gym anyway but decided to do BB-style session. No preWO or anything, no food as wasn't hungry.

Incline HS Bench Press - loads of sets and reps, only 20 plate a side, concentrating on LHS phaggotry.

WG Pulley Row supersetted with CGPD.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Seated Machine OH Tricep Extensions.

Felt pretty sick in there, all light weight, tempo and feel paramount, felt really pumped afterwards.

Need to get my s**t together for bench on Tuesday/Wednesday.

I'm planning a large Primo and GH cycle next. Want to try something different.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just wanted to wish you well. Great vids. Your brekkie is about 3 days food for me :lol: ....like to read your journal and sometimes find myself actually holding breath when you do dead's, Durrrr....
> 
> Take careHG.


 Hey Flubs, hope you're well, always enjoy you popping in :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr Chiron has agreed to make me vials with 100mg Primo, 50mg Tren A and 50mg NPP per ml, so the actual post-comp cycle will look like this:-

1000 Test E pw.

1000 Primo pw.

500 Tren A pw.

500 NPP pw.

8iu GH pre bed every second night.

30iu slin pre-evening meal.

200mg Dbol pd (100 in morning, 100 in evening).

AI and HCG as needed.

PreWO drugs too (Halo, Mest, Cheque Drops etc).

This equates to 14ml a week so 2 * 7ml shots. Everything is on order so look forward to that.

Anyhow, bench Tuesday or Wednesday, gauge how strength is after a little break.

15/01/2019 BP150*1, BP155*1.
18/01/2019 SQ280*1.
20/01/2019 Paused bench opener practice and accessories.
*27/01/2019 BPU Qualifier @ Folkestone.*

Prospective projected targets :-

SQ : 270/290/300+
BP : 150/155/160
DL : 270/290/300+


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Went to see Giles Guyer yesterday in Harley Street area, he manipulated the shoulder area, lots of dry needling etc, no MRI or surgery needed, lots of thoracic mobility work and keep on lifting. I felt like I had been run over yesterday but this morning, feel tender but pain free. Excellent news, I am slightly doubtful whether he could ascertain the underlying reason of my LHS phaggotry and to whether he had to settle the whole area down first, remove the knots/tightness etc and then to fix it up. Lots of nice crunching and cracking (he is an osteopath/chiro etc who has lifted extensively in the past) so fingers crossed. I need to get on with the mobility drills now. Also I see Mat on Friday too.

I'm onsite at a large Asset Management house by Bank leading a team of 5 consultants for a 3 week project so am finding it hard to get away to get the gym. Plan is to hit bench tonight (may go medium weight whilst the treatment area settles down) and then SQ on Friday when I usually WFH - not sure I can actually WFH so SQ and Mat may be in danger of not being sorted. See how it goes.

I'm feeling real good and raring to go, just jumped off scales at 126.5KG so that is pretty bang on. 10 days to weigh in, 11 days to comp.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

No pain in LHS phaggotry today (it's never painless really) but strange sensations - hopefully something good is happening. Anyway, wanted to check how LHS holds up to some bench. 100mg Dbol preWO.

The return of the Nov - 128KG of pure, unadulterated rubber. Good to see him back in the gym, plan is to punish him
















Nortons has comp bench so going to launch off any PNs who are using it - The British Champ is in the house fookers.

Bench - 60/60/100/100/120/143/153 - 143 felt OK, not full power, 153 was all out and not good enough for comp rep. Bench was decent.

WG Pulley Row.

CGPD.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Tricep OH Extension Machine.

I wasn't expecting a great deal on bench as LHS has felt weird all day and it wasn't that strong. Rest of session was good and pump very high too. Nov was suitably punished. I may have to SQ Saturday morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : in work today so SQ tomorrow morning, I'm seeing Mat at 18:00 tonight. LHS has been feeling weird, like it has been 'disturbed', no deep ache pain though which is a good sign of possible improvement. I'll listen to what Mat has to say too.

I'll jab 1g Test tonight and start 100mg pd Winny into comp. I need to weigh myself in morning and adjust diet over next week too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Managed to get down to see Mat at 18:00, fook me so painful, especially left front delt but also both scaps/traps/neck. Feel a million times better, I should see him every 2 to 4 weeks really.

Just jabbed 1.25g Test E, I've had 200mg Winny today as I am going for a decent squat in the morning. I'll be working solo at Nortons early (07:30/08:00) as our footy game is 11:15KO.

I'm feeling good, big and strong, I'll be lifting in sleeves tomorrow and will smash 280 through the roof. I'll try to get a vid :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Too sore in traps and left front delt to squat (no way could I have held the bar in left hand). Nothing lost as I'm going to Nortons tomorrow with @Nov to SQ and BP.

Extra day of R&R and do my openers for SQ and BP tomorrow.

270/290/305

145/150/155

270/290/305

If I hit the above, I would have a comp PB on each lift, I'd be happy with that and would enable me to kick on in 2019.

I forgot to weigh myself but jumped on after brekkie and drinks - 128kg. Will have to tighten up now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Opener Day*

Aim : 270SQ and 145BP paused.

Forgot to weigh myself again, starting to be a little careful with food now. Early night last night but still cannot be fooked to go the gym, lots of fluids, 50mg Mest, loads of liquid Dbol.

Working solo at Nortons. Treating everything as comp.

*SQ* - 70/110/150/190/230/256/276 - boom, all easy, all controlled, beautiful, fluid movement.






*BP* - 60/100/120/143 - long pause on 143, real easy, no LHS phaggotry.

Buzzing, I'm ready, will smash Folkestone next week.

270/290/305

145/150/155

270/290/305


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> *Giles Gyer *has agreed to see me on 15th for an initial consultation so pretty excited about that. Hoping he can help with or even sort the LHS phaggotry.
> 
> SQ this afternoon or tomorrow. I am in work interviewing candidates today and am still a little tired and sore from CF/BP over new year so I reckon I'll be squatting in the morning. 255 * 2r * 5s and 270 * 1 (wraps).


 Giles from OMT?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Giles from OMT?


 Yes mate, that is the man, seen him on Tuesday.

Do you know him? Any feedback?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just jumped off scales at 125.2kg, big drop, just shows how much food I cram down my neck as I only started eating sensible yesterday
















I'll just keep an eye on it over next few days now.

100mg Winny pd and 1 more shot of Test before the comp, that's it, nice and simple.

Started feeling battered late afternoon, feel tired this morning, lots of rest and sleep this week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : 126.0kg on waking, usually weight drops to approx 121kg after a few days, I've been dieting since Sunday (when I see dieting I mean cutting out sugar and not eating my usual humungous amounts, I'm probably still on 4k cals a day). The only conclusion is that I may have put on some decent muscle - Chiron approved.

I've been tired since the squatting on Sunday so just resting and eating. Stretching and stuff has been getting done morning and night too.

All sorted for weekend now. Bring it on.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : 126.0kg on waking, usually weight drops to approx 121kg after a few days, I've been dieting since Sunday (when I see dieting I mean cutting out sugar and not eating my usual humungous amounts, I'm probably still on 4k cals a day). The only conclusion is that I may have put on some decent muscle - Chiron approved.
> 
> I've been tired since the squatting on Sunday so just resting and eating. Stretching and stuff has been getting done morning and night too.
> 
> All sorted for weekend now. Bring it on.


 Do you actually cut calories going into a meet ?

I've always been scared about losing strength


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Do you actually cut calories going into a meet ?
> 
> I've always been scared about losing strength


 I think the 200mg winstrol might help, mate 

Seriously, though, some big lifting going on in here @Huntingground!! Good luck for the meet.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Do you actually cut calories going into a meet ?
> 
> I've always been scared about losing strength


 Yes, I always cut calories sensibly. Most of the boys weighing in at the Brits were doing the same (one lad going from 132 to u125) but I am very sensible about it. I was 128kg so just a little clean up - no sugar, no orange juice smoothies, no packets of biscuits in evening, I still eat a lot but just cleaner. I only do it for a week or so, also I'll have 24 hours to fuel up afterwards too.

Lots of boys do water cuts but have never done one of those.

I haven't lost strength as I have always done it sensibly and fuelled up massively afterwards.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I think the 200mg winstrol might help, mate
> 
> Seriously, though, some big lifting going on in here @Huntingground!! Good luck for the meet.


 Haahaa, only on 100mg a day at moment, wait until after blood test, I'm going for it then.

Cheers mate, need to creep closer to that magic 800!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, I always cut calories sensibly. Most of the boys weighing in at the Brits were doing the same (one lad going from 132 to u125) but I am very sensible about it. I was 128kg so just a little clean up - no sugar, no orange juice smoothies, no packets of biscuits in evening, I still eat a lot but just cleaner. I only do it for a week or so, also I'll have 24 hours to fuel up afterwards too.
> 
> Lots of boys do water cuts but have never done one of those.
> 
> I haven't lost strength as I have always done it sensibly and fuelled up massively afterwards.


 Interesting

I'll probably be around 130kg by about a week out

Openers on the Monday then I deload until the meet on Saturday so I might have a pop at getting into the 125s


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Interesting
> 
> I'll probably be around 130kg by about a week out
> 
> Openers on the Monday then I deload until the meet on Saturday so I might have a pop at getting into the 125s


 130 -> 125 is no issue in a week.

Do openers a week before, give yourself plenty of time to recover and rest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

276.8lbs which equates to 125.6kg on waking which is very tight. No carbs after midday, just P and F, no salt, lots of water.

I've never been this tight before so new experience for me. Really, I should have been bringing weight down earlier. Don't like being so tight at the stage.

Weigh in at 10:00 tomorrow so no brekkie of course, just water and black tea.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you training occasionally at the Letchworth Club still? I joined last week, they are getting £100k of new equipment and extending the gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Are you training occasionally at the Letchworth Club still? I joined last week, they are getting £100k of new equipment and extending the gym.


 Not been for a while, keep on meaning to get up there for a workout with Steve Plunkett.

What gear are they getting? Steve will be over the moon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No food since 12:00 yesterday, hot salt bath yesterday evening, lots of water and I was well over when I went to bed (126.4KG). Pissing loads in night and just stepped on scales 123.9KG, bboooommmm!!!!

Allowing myself a black tea and an apple for brekkie, weighing in at 10:00 at Folkestone and then I'll be loading up.

Looking forward to this now.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow mate. :thumbup1:


 ^+1


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Folkestone BPU u125KG Masters 2 Raw with Bare Knees*

I didn't sleep the greatest but was up early, in the buffet breakfast, loads more food and breakfast juice.

20 mg Halo and 50mg Mest before each of the lifts (SQ, BP and DL).

*Squat*

Warmed up to 240 in sleeves, feeling heavy and form not 100%.

270 (bare knees) - form not great, onto toes and leaning over, went up fine but not happy.

290 (bare knees) - got told this was a British Record (u125 M2 Bare Knees) before the lift, added a little pressure, again form sloppy but got it up OK, took a lot out of me, called squat here, no more, this is a qualifier after all and I had another six lifts to go.






*Bench*

Warmed up to a super fast 140, felt real good.

145 - felt heavy, form not great.

150 - boom, tech is tight as fook and blew this up. Great.

155 - LHS phaggotry was evident but went up OK.






*Deadlift*

Warmed up to powerful 240.

270 - boom, smashed this up, feeling lower back and fatigue now though.

290 - about 95% all out, went up fine, never in doubt but slower than I would have liked. This was another British Record (u125 M2 Raw). Called it here due to lower back and fatigue.






I won my category and got an invite to Brits and Euros, also got 2 British records to my name.

Disappointed in my total, I only needed 20kg more for a British Record total. There was a little more there in SQ and DL if I had to push and I got +5KG on my bench.

Onwards and upwards to GPC qualifier at Genesis at end of March. I'm still not training to peak for a comp, long term aim is to peak for Brits in GPC and BPU.

Liam was a legend, his two mates (Dean and Rob) were great and saw a lot of faces I know from around the game. Great weekend, wish I could have hit 750+ though.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cracking day for you. PB on comp bench and 2 British records. Will fill you with plenty of confidence for the rest of the year.

Well done mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Post Competition Thoughts*

Weight - there was really no need for me to blow up to 128kg and then have to cut aggressively. I will try to keep weight close to or around 125kg in future.

Drugs - I only used minimal gear in run up with Test/Winny and preWO orals only. I need to sort out my MediChecks test ASAP and then I can start on a heavier but hopefully 'good-feel' cycle of Primo and GH.

Deload - I went pretty heavy 7 days before comp, I won't do this again in future, I didn't feel as though strength was 100% so maybe opener day 2 weeks before and then just maintenance into comp.

Squat - usually a lift I can smash easily but all felt heavy and form felt shite. Won't change anything though, just a bad day.

Bench - just sent a mail to Giles Gyer hoping to see him soon and get MRI. Definite LHS weakness on 155 so lots more work to be done. Going forward all bench work will be paused.

Deadlift - I still feel as though form is an issue so will work on that.

Just some small adjustments before March 24 : GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym (Bulldog). Most importantly I will be working very hard and very consistently.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Not been for a while, keep on meaning to get up there for a workout with Steve Plunkett.
> 
> What gear are they getting? Steve will be over the moon.


 Loads of plate loaded machines he said. not sure when he just said soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone
















I've been starving since the comp but felt fine yesterday, run my u9 footy teams training last night, in bed at decent time but defo feel it today.

Going gym for bench and upper tonight with Nov and Giles is sorting MRI for LHS phaggotry ASAP.

Hard work starts now for next comp.

Still need to sort Medichecks blood test, may go to walk in one in London, fookin ball ache.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

@Huntingground do you intend to move out of the U125 category at any point?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't make gym last night due to work, didn't get home until 18:45 (I'm up at 04:20) so long day. I'll try to rectify tonight but I am now managing two sites in the City and work is ridiculous TBH.

All gear has arrived for my next cycle (expensive though!!).

600 Test E pw.

1000 Primo pw.

500 Tren A pw.

500 NPP pw.

8iu GH pre bed every second night.

30iu slin pre-evening meal.

200mg Dbol pd (100 in morning, 100 in evening). Weekends off.

AI and HCG as needed.

PreWO drugs too (Halo, Mest, Cheque Drops etc).

2 shots of 7ml a week so not horrendous. Dr Chiron made me a 100/50/50 Primo/TrenA/NPP blend









GH is super expensive due to weakness of the pound too.

Plan is to get blood extracted in the City on Monday morning and start jabbing on Monday evening, confident in my indestructibility.

I am arranging a private MRI in Wimpole St for LHS phaggotry through Giles Gyer ASAP too.

Liam has borrowed me a Slingshot so will incorporate that too.

Let's fookin do it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> @Huntingground do you intend to move out of the U125 category at any point?


 No mate, my best weight is 120-125kg, I just ate like a glutton this time so blew up a little.

It will be interesting whether the new stack puts muscle on, if so, then it may be something I will have to consider. I am a little tight at the weight but should be OK I think.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I didn't make gym last night due to work, didn't get home until 18:45 (I'm up at 04:20) so long day. I'll try to rectify tonight but I am now managing two sites in the City and work is ridiculous TBH.
> 
> All gear has arrived for my next cycle (expensive though!!).
> 
> ...


 Oh boy!!

LOL.

Well fu**ing done on the latest comp though. Great to have records to your name.

Who is Dr Chiron?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Medichecks blood extraction booked for Monday.

MRI in process of being booked, awaiting confirmation from Giles.

First 7ml jab going in tonight, cannot wait any longer, only about 7 weeks to comp.

280/300/?, 150/155/?, 280/300/?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Oh boy!!
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


 Should be fun mate. Dr Chiron is my comedy name for the lab owner of Chiron. He makes me blends and looks after me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The small company I work for partners with a large American software vendor (Delphix) and their Q4 2018 ended yesterday (31st Jan). Therefore the rush to get deals over the line was mad. Also they are planning an IPO soon, so all figures very important. Anyway, that means I haven't been able to get to gym this week and have been out of the house working between 04:00-19:00. I've kept food and fluids very high and a decent rest after the comp so no real issues.

I need to get 3 sessions in now though so plan is this:-

Fri : Bench and accessories - 145 paused.

Sat : Deads. 260 single.

Sun : Bench and accessories. 140*AMRAP.

Jabbing tonight, 7ml (2ml Test E 300, 5ml Primo 100/TrenA 50/NPP 50).

Jab again Monday. Blood extraction Tuesday. Orals/slin/GH starts Tuesday evening.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

First of all, I'm not trying to be a dick although I'm probably coming off as one with this post. I'm sure about what injuries, age related things etc you are dealing with.

BUT with the amount of gear being used, grams of this grams for that, 500mg tren, orals, HGH, 7-14ml injections etc. It's an insane amount of drugs. Your body weight is 120 kg I believe.

I would expect your lifts to be MUCH higher. Seriously, I'm not trying to be a dick. We all start from different places, react differently to drugs and do what we have to do to get where we want to get but but it seems like you've yet to even hit a 300 kg deadlifts. I hit 300kg at 95kg (completely shredded during my cut) bodyweight on 350mg tren and minimal test alone. What is all that gear doing for you mate? A 160 kg bench?

I am clearly missing something and please don't take offence of my post.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iamyou said:


> First of all, I'm not trying to be a dick although I'm probably coming off as one with this post. I'm sure about what injuries, age related things etc you are dealing with.
> 
> BUT with the amount of gear being used, grams of this grams for that, 500mg tren, orals, HGH, 7-14ml injections etc. It's an insane amount of drugs. Your body weight is 120 kg I believe.
> 
> ...


 No offence at all!!

u125kg M2 raw I compete in. I won British Championships in GPC last year. I won BPU Folkestone qualifier last week (qualifying for British and European finals) and broke two British records.

What comps have you done and how did you fare against your opponents? Do you hold any records at all? What is your best total?

I have put my best lifts in OP : Gym 300(sleeves)/168/305 - total 773, Comp : 302.5(wraps)/155/300 - total 757.5.

I used less than 1g Test with some preWO orals for Folkestone. I have just started on a large cycle as I compete in GPC at end of March and then two British finals and European final in summer. I am 45yo now so want to really push on this year. I compete in untested federation and there are no limits to how much you can and cannot take so the amounts of gear taken by a person is a personal choice. Nobody thinks 'I wonder what Eddie was taking when he did a 500KG DL - if it was more than 500mg Test a week it doesn't count' - nobody gives a fook as everyone just remembers the lift and it was untested anyway.

I squat 300KG in knee sleeves. I do have a long standing injury which hinders DL and BP. Here is what the OP states:-

I have a long-standing left shoulder girdle injury which highly impedes my bench press and slightly impedes my deadlift. Squat is fine. Plan is to work on all three lifts whilst ensuring that upper left hand side and whole of the upper body is prioritised. Training is going to be programmed by the legend that is @LittleLiam.

I have been receiving mobility work, physio and deep tissue massage from Mat Pollard for maybe 12 months and he has helped massively. I have contacted Giles Gyer regarding my LHS issue - possible nerve impingement L CT affecting Brachial Plexus.

I usually train 3 times a week, Dead or Squat and 2 bench sessions with accessories. I train heavy and with intensity.

If I can get LHS fixed up, I expect to get at least +20% on BP and +10% on DL but have to see what the MRI comes back with and also the treatment with Giles Gyer.

This year I hope to be British champion * 2, European champion and to break British Record totals in BPU and GPC in my category.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

iamyou said:


> I would expect your lifts to be MUCH higher. Seriously, I'm not trying to be a dick. We all start from different places, react differently to drugs and do what we have to do to get where we want to get but but it seems like you've yet to even hit a 300 kg deadlifts.


 FML... British records ain't cutting it HG. World records or gtfo. Your qualifying total from 2017 was higher than the guy who took first at the Euros too, but you should be much stronger hahaha

What a cabbage


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah ken, you shithouse. Doesn't even look like you've pulled 300 bruh. You should be lifting more like the guy with no pics, no vids and absolutely no identifying information to prove he's not just a billy bullshit merchant regurgitating waffle on the internet..... No doubt he's regularly pulling 400 without straps and looks like a prime Flex Wheeler.

Bet he drives a Lamborghini too


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

44 years old, repetitive injuries, full time job, wife and kids at home but should be deadlifting 360kg and benching 200 ffs.

If you were JP cu**s on here would be right up your arse, but what comps has he won and what records does he hold, other than being the oldest looking 25 year old on the planet.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench and Accessories*

Working at Nortons with Nov, looking forward to getting a session in. Long week at work, no gym this week but loads of food and rest.

*Bench*

60/60/100/100/122/122 - feel strong today.

144 - long pause, powered it up, easy.

144 * 3 - no pause, all out on last.

164 * 1 - slingshot on, felt like nothing on bar, 4 plates on Sunday.

Interesting with slingshot, I know I have the power if I can harness it but my left elbow flares out and shoulder comes over - this all comes from the scapula issue. Anyway, the slingshot kept the elbow in and the 164 was so, so easy.

Seated OHP

WG Seated Rows.

CGPD

Nautilus Bicep Curl Machine SS different Nautilus Bicep Curl Machine

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Worked really hard, massive pump in upper back and arms, feeling real good, I think I'll pull 260 for reps on Sunday.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Doink said:


> Yeah ken, you shithouse. Doesn't even look like you've pulled 300 bruh. You should be lifting more like the guy with no pics, no vids and absolutely no identifying information to prove he's not just a billy bullshit merchant regurgitating waffle on the internet..... No doubt he's regularly pulling 400 without straps and looks like a prime Flex Wheeler.
> 
> Bet he drives a Lamborghini too


 Welcome Mr Doink. Never realised you were on UKM.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

So @iamyou why did you just delete your reply.

No videos of your so called accolades of a shredded but 300kg dead.

HG is British record holder in two lifts and qualified for finals.

I doubt he gives two shits about your thoughts tbh.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

RedStar said:


> So @iamyou why did you just delete your reply.
> 
> No videos of your so called accolades of a shredded but 300kg dead.
> 
> ...


 You couldn't leave it alone? Stop sucking his balls. I was only pointing out 10g+ gear with orals and HGH with those lifts does not make any sense whatsoever. There are tons of comps and leagues everyone has a record. I wanted to stop taking a s**t in someone's thread who is clearly respected here but you had to quote me again. To each their own. Is 300kg really that unbelievable for someone on AAS? Only on UKM. I'd say if you use AAS and can't DL 2.5-3x BW you have failed as an athlete. It leaves the question what happens to the lift on a trt dose of 200mg PW?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RedStar said:


> So @iamyou why did you just delete your reply.
> 
> No videos of your so called accolades of a shredded but 300kg dead.
> 
> ...


 What was the response?

I bet there was loads of videos of monster lifts whilst shredded?

I bet there was a list of comps he has won, British, European and Worlds.

I bet there was a list of British, European and World records under his name.

:thumb :thumb


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Welcome Mr Doink. Never realised you were on UKM.


 I'm not bruh, this is all a dream.

*x files theme music*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iamyou said:


> You couldn't leave it alone? Stop sucking his balls. I was only pointing out 10g+ gear with orals and HGH with those lifts does not make any sense whatsoever. There are tons of comps and leagues everyone has a record. I wanted to stop taking a s**t in someone's thread who is clearly respected here but you had to quote me again. To each their own. Is 300kg really that unbelievable for someone on AAS? Only on UKM. I'd say if you use AAS and can't DL 3x BW you have failed as an athlete. It leaves the question what happens to the lift on a trt dose of 200mg PW?


 I have never taken 10g of gear.

I have only taken GH once before in August 2017.

300DL is not unbelievable at all. But I am British Champion powerlifter and British Record holder * 2. You state I have failed as an athlete. Brian Shaw cannot DL 3*BW - do you think he has failed as an athlete?

I was sick and most of gear had cleared from system when I squatted 302.5kg in November, read the blog HG2018.

Please post up your vids. Please post up your comp history. Please post up your total. Please post up your list of records too.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

iamyou said:


> You couldn't leave it alone? Stop sucking his balls. I was only pointing out 10g+ gear with orals and HGH with those lifts does not make any sense whatsoever. There are tons of comps and leagues everyone has a record. I wanted to stop taking a s**t in someone's thread who is clearly respected here but you had to quote me again. To each their own. Is 300kg really that unbelievable for someone on AAS? Only on UKM. I'd say if you use AAS and can't DL 2.5-3x BW you have failed as an athlete. It leaves the question what happens to the lift on a trt dose of 200mg PW?


 Absolutely not unbelievable at all my good man. As long as you can prove it if called upon to do so.

Otherwise it's a big like telling a woman you've got a ten inch Cockle then refusing to present it when asked.

Aint nobody gonna believe it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just dropped a line to Thor Bjornsson, Eddie Hall and Brian Shaw to tell them that iamyou from UKM stated that they have failed as athletes   

Just dropped a line to Andriy Malanichev to tell him that iamyou from UKM stated that he has failed as an athlete   

Also I told Eddie that his 500KG DL isn't allowed as he was on more than 350mg Tren pw.

They all asked the same question.....who is iamyou? I stated no idea, no vids, nothing........just some anonymous person on UKM.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iamyou said:


> Cool. Saved me the trouble :thumb
> 
> Don't get all butt hurt but if you jab 10ml of gear at once (or whatever the f**k) and can't get 300kg off the ground I would not be posting how much gear i use.
> 
> Needless to say I'm back on tren.


 Butthurt :lol:

Read the above again. I've pulled 300 in comp and 305 in gym (and 300 in gym plenty of times). The 300 is in GPC so you can check under my name. 305 video in OP.

I've never been on anywhere near 10g pw.

I will always post what I want thanks for the advice though

Vids? Comps? Records?

Its been amusing though. Keep cracking on. :lol:

I used to have a disclaimer on my OP. No Pencil Necks welcome. I'm going to put it back in.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@iamyou Can we keep comments a little less negative please in members journals.

You are entitled to express your views, but no need to be an arse bud.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> @iamyou Can we keep comments a little less negative please in members journals.
> 
> You are entitled to express your views, but no need to be an arse bud.


 Completely agree mate, we don't have many decent strength journals on ukm other than @swole troll and @Huntinggroundand don't want to discourage anyone from posting.

i would like to see iamyou posting vids squatting more than @Huntingground but can't see it happening


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 278lbs, feeling good, first 7ml jab in last night. 7ml on Monday too. Blood extraction on Tuesday and then kick on with GH/slin/orals. Pretty excited to try something new, hope it does what I want it to.

LHS and shoulder feels fine today, I'm going to push as hard as I can on bench. Still no news on date for MRI, Giles is on the case. I see Mat every 2nd Friday from this Friday (if I can WFH) so that should help too.

Nortons at 08:00 tomorrow morning with Nov for 260DL triples and also a 4 plate BP (Slingshot).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Feeling tired today and not fully recovered from Friday or comp.............will still do my best.

100mg Winny and 50mg Dbol preWO.

*Dead* (straps, sniff)

60/100/140/180/220 - feeling very stiff, 220 not as snappy as I would have liked.

260 * 2 - first was fine and felt good form, second a little sloppy.

260 * 1 - slow, slow, slow!!

180 * 12 - pumping them out until nothing left, lack of breath was the limiting factor.

Fooked, binned off slingshot bench.

Next session is Wednesday for Slingshot bench with Nov.

7ml going in today, blood extraction on Tuesday, just booking MRI (I have all details).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Comps are as below:-

Mar 24 09:00 : GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym (Bulldog). 320/160/310.

May 12 09:00 : BPU British Finals. 310/165/315.

Aug 18 09:00 : GPC-GB British Finals. 330/170/320.

Aim is to hit 800+. I reckon this is on the cards as I did 750 in knee sleeves in August 2017 and my LHS was worse then. Above are the figures I am aiming for, now you must remember I am always optimistic. GPC is wraps, BPU is bare knees and that is why there is a disparity in the SQ figures.

I have queried the MRI. I need spine/neck, shoulder and scapula area MRI'ed. Giles put down left shoulder only - that is £280 on it's own. The whole scan may be 1k so he is trying to work something out, don't think I'll pay the 1k TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got invites to BPU Brits and Euros last night so another comp.

Mar 24 GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym (Bulldog). 320/160/310.

May 12 BPU British Finals. 305/165/315.

Jun 16 WPC (BPU) European Championships, Limerick. 310/165/315.

Aug 18 GPC-GB British Finals. 330/170/320.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Just to expand on what iamyou posted and this is not meant as a dig. I wouldn't question what you're lifting for what you're taking because everyone's different and has a different response to gear.

Your lifts are pretty impressive, especially your squat and you obviously have an injury that impedes your BP. My question is; are the rewards worth the risk? It's nice to win competitions and break records etc but I would wonder if it's worth the health risks of taking 4+ grams of gear a week, GH and slin to win a competition or break records in a category that only 45-49 year olds can enter. As I understand is the criteria for the M2 category.

As I said not meant as a dig, I've had health scares from prolonged AAS use at probably less than one third of what you're taking. That's why I ask if you think the health risks are warranted compared to your goals. Do you not think you could still be competitive without pushing the gear envelope so hard?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Just to expand on what iamyou posted and this is not meant as a dig. I wouldn't question what you're lifting for what you're taking because everyone's different and has a different response to gear.
> 
> Your lifts are pretty impressive, especially your squat and you obviously have an injury that impedes your BP. My question is; are the rewards worth the risk? It's nice to win competitions and break records etc but I would wonder if it's worth the health risks of taking 4+ grams of gear a week, GH and slin to win a competition or break records in a category that only 45-49 year olds can enter. As I understand is the criteria for the M2 category.
> 
> As I said not meant as a dig, I've had health scares from prolonged AAS use at probably less than one third of what you're taking. That's why I ask if you think the health risks are warranted compared to your goals. Do you not think you could still be competitive without pushing the gear envelope so hard?


 Correct M2 is 45-49 years category which just means I am competing against my own age of course. I am also competing against competitors my own weight too - u125.

I blast and cruise and have long, prolonged cruises. I am fastidious about health and actually wrote a piece on TM which I adhere to mainly.

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/sensible-precautions-whilst-using-aas.32313/

This is a completely new cycle for me, I have never used Primo before, I have rarely used slin as I didn't get a great deal out of it and have used GH once before. Also I haven't used Dbol at such dosages either. Therefore this is an experiment.

Coincidentally I have my blood extraction booked for 10:15 in Cornhill tomorrow for my yearly MediChecks Well Man Test - they have always come back fine in the past. If that changes, then action will be taken. BP is low, I'm feeling real good so I have no concerns at this stage. I don't drink, smoke, take drugs and live clean lifestyle.

I have never had a health scare as I have adhered to the above so fingers crossed, I can crack on. If anything changes, then I will look at what I am talking and what dosages.

To answer the question : is it worth taking gear when I have had no issues in the past and check my health religiously, to hopefully win Brits *2, Euros and to break more British records. Then 100% yes. I would like to break 800 too.

I have an MRI next week for my LHS issue, if this gets fixed up then I expect a massive jump in my total.

As a matter of interest, what was your issue and what was you taking? Did you compete around this time too?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Correct M2 is 45-49 years category which just means I am competing against my own age of course. I am also competing against competitors my own weight too - u125.
> 
> I blast and cruise and have long, prolonged cruises. I am fastidious about health and actually wrote a piece on TM which I adhere to mainly.
> 
> ...


 I was really asking whether you think it's worth running the amounts you are for your goals as opposed to whether it's worth running gear at all...

I had problems with reduced kidney function(highlighted by blood tests) and protein in the urine., I never took doses over 1.5g max(usually less) a week but blasted and cruised for long periods at times. I took a long time completely off everything and now only do very light cycles and no cruising. My kidney function is back in normal range on blood tests and the amount of protein in my urine is much less. I now just have to have periodic blood/urine tests to make sure no deterioration. I personally think complete time off is very beneficial to health as opposed to cruising but just my opinion.

I only asked the question because to me that looks like a hell of a lot gear! But at the end of the day I suppose we all only have to justify what we do to ourselves and like with most things health related some people are just luckier than others. Anyway, good luck reaching your targets and hope you continue to avoid any problems .

ps i've never competed in BBing or strength. only ever weight trained as a hobby and to stay in shape.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> I was really asking whether you think it's worth running the amounts you are for your goals as opposed to whether it's worth running gear at all...
> 
> I had problems with reduced kidney function(highlighted by blood tests) and protein in the urine., I never took doses over 1.5g max(usually less) a week but blasted and cruised for long periods at times. I took a long time completely off everything and now only do very light cycles and no cruising. My kidney function is back in normal range on blood tests and the amount of protein in my urine is much less. I now just have to have periodic blood/urine tests to make sure no deterioration. I personally think complete time off is very beneficial to health as opposed to cruising but just my opinion.
> 
> ...


 As doctors/endos state anything above TRT is drug abuse/misuse, we are all trying to justify our usage on here. Is it more acceptable to use gear if you are competing than if you are recreational? Some people suggest so but I think it is personal choice and as long as that person accepts and understands the risks, then it is their business as the only person they are damaging is themselves.

Whether I can justify these large doses, probably not (can any of us can on this board?), but this is by far the biggest cycle I have taken since I got clean/sober (Oct 2017) as I am much more careful these days. Primo is a mild AAS and requires a large dosage anyway so it probably skews the figures, also it is 100mg per ml so volume goes up. I'm tending to believe that this is my last year competing so I want to push and see where it takes me. I'm fooked off with smashing everyone on SQ, doing OK on DL and being shite at BP - if I can get the LHS fixed up, I could probably hit 850 and then it would be game on and I would continue. Fingers crossed.

Also the AAS is just one part of the puzzle. What was your lifestyle like when you had issues? I don't drink, smoke, take drugs, eat healthy, drink lots of water and sleep long. I would state that these are massive factors also. Kidneys are also damaged by high BP, I keep this in check religiously and have Lisinopril at hand if my BP spikes. You mention genetics and these are undoubtedly a factor too.

Good to hear that all is well now and it is definitely food for thought. I'm hoping todays test will be fine as I follow my own guidelines but Im not stupid enough to think they are 100% infallible.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting stuff I have been researching now that I have booked my MRI.

Mat has been stating nerve impingement in C spine. I doubted him at first. Not any more.

The main area of pain is a corridor from C5-C7 down to the pinch point above the scapula (suprascapular region).

_*https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/230949901001800320*_

_In the anatomic study of 22 cutaneous nerves from medial branches of dorsal rami, 18 involved the C5 nerve root, 0 the C6 root, one the C7 root, and 8 the C8 root. In the clinical study, the radicular pain often occurred in the suprascapular region involving the C5 root, in the suprascapular to posterior deltoid region involving the C6 root, in the interscapular region involving the C7 root, and in the interscapular and scapular regions involving the C8 root. All patients with C5 or C8 radiculopathy had both superficial and deep pain, whereas almost all patients with C6 or C7 radiculopathy had deep pain only. No patient had superficial pain only._

I have suprascapular and interscapular pain with suprascapular being primary and interscapular being secondary.

From the above study, and drawing conclusions from where my deep pain resides, we have a radiculopathy issue primarily with C5 and maybe C6, C7 and C8.

The above is my thoughts and not an experts. Giles was going for a scan on left shoulder but, after listening to Mat's and my thoughts, he seemed to change his mind a little and then stated :-

_I've had a discussion with one of my colleagues who's an orthopaedic surgeon, and we think it might be prudent to start off with an image of the neck first and then subsequently when the results are in move onto the shoulder secondly. So I need to amend the referral for a CSP spine MRI._

Buzzing, I have the scan that Mat and I want. Monday 08:20, £250, Harley Street.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice to know so many on here are concerned with your wellbeing @Huntingground

Imagine people in the pub doing this, kicking off and giving lessons as to why you shouldn't drink 12 pints as they finish their 8th

@iamyou got his panties in a bunch at me for stating how hard tren is on health markers and used his 6 month abuse of it as a reason to state why it was okay and here he is preaching responsible usage to others... the hypocrisy beggars belief.

I'd say under 5% of this forum that use steroids do not abuse them / are on medically prescribed replacement therapy, every last other person is abusing them which means the individual picks the dosage based on their risk vs reward


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Nice to know so many on here are concerned with your wellbeing @Huntingground
> 
> Imagine people in the pub doing this, kicking off and giving lessons as to why you shouldn't drink 12 pints as they finish their 8th
> 
> ...


 They are a caring bunch aren't they :thumb

No, it's fine, I already know what risks I am taking and go into this with my eyes wide open........as you know I try to do what I can to protect my health too.

I love lifting and everything that goes with it. Obviously, if my LHS was fine, I would love it even more but I won't let that deter me.

I've just had my MediChecks blood test this morning so, if that comes back OK, I can crack on.

I'm still waiting for the vid of @iamyou 300kg DL at 95kg. Strangely, he doesn't seem to want to post up, I have no idea why :lol:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

You know what they say ken?

If it ain't on video it never happened....

Which is why I'm glad I have never recorded me being wrong about anything or making any mistakes as that means I remain infallible.

Science.

Fingers crossed on a strong result on the bloods mate, you'll be right either way.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Nice to know so many on here are concerned with your wellbeing @Huntingground
> 
> Imagine people in the pub doing this, kicking off and giving lessons as to why you shouldn't drink 12 pints as they finish their 8th
> 
> ...


 It's not about giving "lessons". I've never taken anywhere near HGs doses so I certainly can't give lessons on that. But I have been reading weight training forums for a good number of years and have seen a good number of posters on this and other boards run into serious health problems (or worse) at a young age.

Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 one time prominent members from this board, one that had to go onto dialysis and have a kidney transplant, another died due to kidney issues, and one ended up with heart failure while on 6g(IIRC) of gear per week. All may argue that their issues were genetic or predisposed . But then when things go wrong people would generally rather blame bad luck than their own actions.

So personally I don't think it does any harm if there's a couple of questioning voices mixed in with the back slappers when people are talking about taking pretty high doses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> It's not about giving "lessons". I've never taken anywhere near HGs doses so I certainly can't give lessons on that. But I have been reading weight training forums for a good number of years and have seen a good number of posters on this and other boards run into serious health problems (or worse) at a young age.
> 
> Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 one time prominent members from this board, one that had to go onto dialysis and have a kidney transplant, another died due to kidney issues, and one ended up with heart failure while on 6g(IIRC) of gear per week. All may argue that their issues were genetic or predisposed . But then when things go wrong people would generally rather blame bad luck than their own actions.
> 
> So personally I don't think it does any harm if there's a couple of questioning voices mixed in with the back slappers when people are talking about taking pretty high doses.


 PScarb, JW007 and Weeman.

I won't comment on Paul as he can comment himself.

JW blamed existing kidney disease but I tend to believe that lifestyle issues may have helped accelerate things.

Weeman lived an interesting life, smashing sex/party drugs, stims and also AAS.

I tend to live a different life than Joe and Brian did/do TBH.

I've had the blood test today so am interested to see how things are.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> It's not about giving "lessons". I've never taken anywhere near HGs doses so I certainly can't give lessons on that. But I have been reading weight training forums for a good number of years and have seen a good number of posters on this and other boards run into serious health problems (or worse) at a young age.
> 
> Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 one time prominent members from this board, one that had to go onto dialysis and have a kidney transplant, another died due to kidney issues, and one ended up with heart failure while on 6g(IIRC) of gear per week. All may argue that their issues were genetic or predisposed . But then when things go wrong people would generally rather blame bad luck than their own actions.
> 
> So personally I don't think it does any harm if there's a couple of questioning voices mixed in with the back slappers when people are talking about taking pretty high doses.


 Most on this forum arnt doing their long term health any favours

I agree with what you're saying on the whole but to call people out individually I personally don't think is right

I myself have made threads about the long term abuse of gear likely leading to many on this forum alone health issues in years to come but i didn't tag or question anyone's decision to do so

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307164-steroids-are-bad-for-your-health/?do=embed

It's pros vs cons for the individual right from the moment they choose to do their first 50mg a day anavar or 500mg test cycle right up until grams and grams of gear on top of insulin and growth hormone

I mean is the return on investment ever really anything more than self fulfilment? Whether that's having a beach body or winning shows and meets it's all just bullshit at the end of the day, there is nothing financial or material gained from these achievements

So again it's just about risk reward for the individual and how far they want to push it in pursuit of their goals

Edit - sorry mate I wont clutter your thread

I tend to get a bit caught up in the sound of my own thumbs hitting the phone keyboard


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@swole troll always welcome in here mate, I enjoy your thought process :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Blood test completed this morning at 10:30. Therefore the fun can begin. 25iu slin before evening meal. No issues. 10iu GH pre-bed (prepped and ready to go in). 200mg Dbol tomorrow (100*2, morning and evening).

Currently sitting at 280lbs/127kg.

Let the party commence


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

swole troll said:


> Nice to know so many on here are concerned with your wellbeing @Huntingground
> 
> Imagine people in the pub doing this, kicking off and giving lessons as to why you shouldn't drink 12 pints as they finish their 8th
> 
> ...


 I'm not preaching responsible gear use. I was simply expecting higher lifts on that much gear. 160 kg bench... idk about the injuries and stuff I guess.



Huntingground said:


> They are a caring bunch aren't they :thumb
> 
> No, it's fine, I already know what risks I am taking and go into this with my eyes wide open........as you know I try to do what I can to protect my health too.
> 
> ...


 I can't really post vids of myself after talking so much crap here. I've only got a vid of me doing 240x9 a few years ago.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

iamyou said:


> I'm not preaching responsible gear use. I was simply expecting higher lifts on that much gear. 160 kg bench... idk about the injuries and stuff I guess.
> 
> I can't really post vids of myself after talking so much crap here. I've only got a vid of me doing 240x9 a few years ago.


 Bro what they going on about?

they know you've got abs init?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling big and strong, if this cycle goes well, I may struggle to make 125 in future I suppose. I'll have to start watching what I eat, sure, will start that tomorrow









Bench tonight with Nov, 150 paused and 4 plate slingshot on the menu. Upper body work too. I have run out of Halo tabs but have cheque drops/halo solution so will start using that for preWO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iamyou said:


> I'm not preaching responsible gear use. I was simply expecting higher lifts on that much gear. 160 kg bench... idk about the injuries and stuff I guess.
> 
> I can't really post vids of myself after talking so much crap here. I've only got a vid of me doing 240x9 a few years ago.


 What gym do you work out at and where is it? I'll come down for a session with you if it is SE, if it is elsewhere, one of the PL crew can pop down.

If I get the injury sorted, I'll pull 350 and bench 200.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What gym do you work out at and where is it? I'll come down for a session with you if it is SE, if it is elsewhere, one of the PL crew can pop down.
> 
> If I get the injury sorted, I'll pull 350 and bench 200.


 I'm not in the UK


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

iamyou said:


> I'm not preaching responsible gear use. I was simply expecting higher lifts on that much gear. 160 kg bench... idk about the injuries and stuff I guess.
> 
> I can't really post vids of myself after talking so much crap here. I've only got a vid of me doing 240x9 a few years ago.


 Post up vid of 240 x 9...On a rep max calc that would probably give you a one rep of 300kg or slightly over


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> It's not about giving "lessons". I've never taken anywhere near HGs doses so I certainly can't give lessons on that. But I have been reading weight training forums for a good number of years and have seen a good number of posters on this and other boards run into serious health problems (or worse) at a young age.
> 
> Just off the top of my head I can think of 3 one time prominent members from this board, one that had to go onto dialysis and have a kidney transplant, another died due to kidney issues, and one ended up with heart failure while on 6g(IIRC) of gear per week. All may argue that their issues were genetic or predisposed . But then when things go wrong people would generally rather blame bad luck than their own actions.
> 
> So personally I don't think it does any harm if there's a couple of questioning voices mixed in with the back slappers when people are talking about taking pretty high doses.


 yet another know it all, try getting the facts right Princess, my kidney failure was due to a blood disorder i am sure periods of my bodybuilding time my raised BP would have contributed to the damage but if you knew anything you would know steroids apart from raising BP have no effect on the kidneys, i know this because every consultant i have ever seen has said the same and we all know how Dr's etc like to blame everything on steroids.

But then there is the other main reason why you have no idea of what you are talking about is because the blood disorder that caused my kidney failure has come back and is affecting my new kidney, but how can that be all knowing one when i have not used any PED's for over 2yrs and never with this kidney? please use your extensive medical knowledge to explain this to me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> PScarb, JW007 and Weeman.
> 
> I won't comment on Paul as he can comment himself.
> 
> ...


 you are correct JW got kidney failure from an illness in his teens, his partying lifestyle in his 20'/30's did not help nor did his steroid use in terms of BP, i spoke with Joe at length near the end before he died, he was well aware of what had caused the disease and what accelerated it.

Brian had Heart issues if i remember rightly he was never on dialysis


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you are correct JW got kidney failure from an illness in his teens, his partying lifestyle in his 20'/30's did not help nor did his steroid use in terms of BP, i spoke with Joe at length near the end before he died, he was well aware of what had caused the disease and what accelerated it.
> 
> Brian had Heart issues if i remember rightly he was never on dialysis


 Thanks Paul.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> yet another know it all, try getting the facts right Princess, my kidney failure was due to a blood disorder i am sure periods of my bodybuilding time my raised BP would have contributed to the damage but if you knew anything you would know steroids apart from raising BP have no effect on the kidneys, i know this because every consultant i have ever seen has said the same and we all know how Dr's etc like to blame everything on steroids.
> 
> But then there is the other main reason why you have no idea of what you are talking about is because the blood disorder that caused my kidney failure has come back and is affecting my new kidney, but how can that be all knowing one when i have not used any PED's for over 2yrs and never with this kidney? please use your extensive medical knowledge to explain this to me.


 You're in massive denial mate. There's too many steroid users that end up with kidney issues for it to be coincidence. I've directed you to probably the most comprehensive peer reviewed study that's been conducted on this issue that backs this up but you'd prefer to bury your head in the sand. You were responsible for fuking up your health. In the same way I know I'm responsible for the issues I've had.

Anyway I don't want to clutter up HGs journal any further. If you want to debate the issue further start a thread on it. Ill gladly chip in.

HG feel free to have any/all of my posts deleted from this thread. My aim was to ask you what I thought was a worthwhile question, it's kind of spiralled off on a tangent since then.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> You're in massive denial mate. There's too many steroid users that end up with kidney issues for it to be coincidence. I've directed you to probably the most comprehensive peer reviewed study that's been conducted on this issue that backs this up but you'd prefer to bury your head in the sand. You were responsible for fuking up your health. In the same way I know I'm responsible for the issues I've had.
> 
> Anyway I don't want to clutter up HGs journal any further. If you want to debate the issue further start a thread on it. Ill gladly chip in.
> 
> HG feel free to have any/all of my posts deleted from this thread. My aim was to ask you what I thought was a worthwhile question, it's kind of spiralled off on a tangent since then.


 i have no doubt there are plenty who have suffered kidney issues from the lifestyle hell its not healthy but then there are many many more who have had kidney issues that have never used steroids mmmmmmm fancy that.....so by your logic i was a bodybuilder, i used steroids then had kidney failure therefore if you are a bodybuilder and use steroids then you will get kidney failure WOW that's some logic there so why has there not been more bodybuilders on dialysis as there are literally hundreds of thousands on steroids yet only a handful with kidney disease?

I would debate it but your posts have shown me one thing and that is you know nothing about the subject apart from the abstracts of the odd study, most of which show steroid taking bodybuilders who have massive muscles therefore high creatinine levels = Kidney failure by numbers, they stop the steroids, they lose muscle mass Creatine levels go down taking them out of kidney failure so therefore steroids cause kidney failure, like i say you know nothing about the subject.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench*

Feeling big and strong, look forward to hitting 4 plates with the SlingShot.

100mg Dbol and 1ml Cheque Drop/Halo solution.

Nortons with Nov. Birds were fookin unreal









*Bench*

60/80/100/122 - all comfortable, feeling good.

150 - long pause, easy.

184 - Wild Boar slingshot on, comp gear (chalk, wrist straps, gumshield, sniff), felt heavy on unrack, down and easy off chest, on transition to triceps slowed on LHS a little, powered through. Buzzing.

122 * 6 - was pumping these out well and hit catch on 6th on LHS, jarring left front delt, the area that gives me grief. Binned it.

Tricep OH extension machine - 3 sets of 15 increasing weight and finishing with full stack.

Good sesh, back in for SQ on Friday morning.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yet another know it all, try getting the facts right Princess, my kidney failure was due to a blood disorder i am sure periods of my bodybuilding time my raised BP would have contributed to the damage but if you knew anything you would know steroids apart from raising BP have no effect on the kidneys, i know this because every consultant i have ever seen has said the same and we all know how Dr's etc like to blame everything on steroids.
> 
> But then there is the other main reason why you have no idea of what you are talking about is because the blood disorder that caused my kidney failure has come back and is affecting my new kidney, but how can that be all knowing one when i have not used any PED's for over 2yrs and never with this kidney? please use your extensive medical knowledge to explain this to me.


 Don't you have FSGS Paul?

From my reading it seems there's a wealth of evidence anabolic steroids can be a contributor and are a definite risk factor for FSGS particularly? Not just from BP and increased prostrate size either. The hypothesis being that secondary FSGS results from a combination of a postadaptive glomerular changes which are driven by increased body mass and a direct nephrotoxic effects of anabolic steroids. It's been fairly accepted and pushed that this is the case since at least 2010 to my knowledge. We are all sitting on a timebomb it seems.

Not being an arsehole btw, I ain't trying to pick holes as you've been through the ringer and it must have been hell but I'd be interested to know how you could be so sure it didn't play any part given the wealth of evidence to the contrary?

How did you come to the conclusion it was purely a blood disorder and steroids played no part? Although it's actually mostly the increased muscle mass and the resulting changes in the body rather than a direct effect of aas I suppose that's the issue but that's another discussion...

Again don't take this as an attack, it's not intended to sound like one. My questions are driven purely by curiosity as I've had some less than fortunate news on that front myself recently and am reading extensively on the subject so I'm just generally curious given my own position.

Absolutely shocking on the news about the transplant btw, I followed your blog for a while and I know you've been through the ringer and it's obvious you're a strong bloke to pull through what you did, you'll get through this next trial as well no doubt.

Hope things start looking up for you soon mate. Keep on keeping on...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling deep down tiredness this morning. No bad reaction to the bench or SS bench either and left delt feels OK. Plan was to SQ on Friday but I may hold off until Sunday morning and go all out.

This is the best place I have ever been at the start of a cycle. DL : 260*2 and 260*1, BP : 150 and 184 SS, SQ : 280 (wraps) on Sunday coming up. Weight is approx 127KG, feeling big and strong before cycle.

Look forward to see where this one takes me.

Awaiting blood test results now.

MRI Monday 08:20.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Doink said:


> Don't you have FSGS Paul?
> 
> From my reading it seems there's a wealth of evidence anabolic steroids can be a contributor and are a definite risk factor for FSGS particularly? Not just from BP and increased prostrate size either. The hypothesis being that secondary FSGS results from a combination of a postadaptive glomerular changes which are driven by increased body mass and a direct nephrotoxic effects of anabolic steroids. It's been fairly accepted and pushed that this is the case since at least 2010 to my knowledge. We are all sitting on a timebomb it seems.
> 
> ...


 Hey Doink, hope you are well....

Not taking it as an attack mate as your question is not an attack on me.

Never said it didn't play a part but the cause of the Secondary FSGS was the blood disorder this was explained to me in much detail a few years back by more than 1 consultant they came to this conclusion after running tests on my blood, now the downside to this is that in time it will affect this new kidney i have a scan and biopsy in a few weeks to determine if this is the case.

obviously, steroids played a part in BP as you have said and pure muscle size and the stress that plays on the Glomuly.
I am sure my increased muscular base speeded up the process near the end and yes that size came from nutrition blah blah blah and steroids so you could say in a roundabout way that steroids created the size and the size placed more stress on the kidneys thus adding to the issue.

Sorry to hear that you have had unfortunate news on that front, if i can help in any way let me know, reading up on it all helps but as i found that just does not give you the whole story.

The Transplant and the need for it came as a shock i won't lie but after what i went through with the Sepsis the Transplant was a breeze to be fair, and my issues now are two-fold both from the transplant and the damage the Sepsis caused.

Just to end with when i was diagnosed with Secondary FSGS i was in denial that the hobby i loved had anything to do with the issue, i am much more knowledgable on things now and spoken to many experts on the subject. The cause was not steroids and people can believe me or not i have the paperwork and the blood work to show this plus the real chance i might have to go through it all again as the blood issue stays with me shows this.

My mistake in those earlier years was to not understand the impact not only steroids but the lifestyle (Off season/Competing etc) had on my kidneys, my message to anyone now is not to say stop using steroids but to make sure they have health checks for specific things, make sure you monitor your BP and keep hydrated all the time....


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Hey Doink, hope you are well....
> 
> Not taking it as an attack mate as your question is not an attack on me.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate the honesty and your clarity, thanks for explaining mate and I will certainly give you a shout in due course once I've got a better idea of where things are. You're Bob on with the last part, we all think it'll never happen to us, not even talking about lifting or bodybuilding or steroids, just in general but as we get older and start to feel it (as much as it pains me to admit it ?) we all look back and think "I wish I'd took the time to just pay a little more attention here or take a little more time to look after myself there" that said it prob wouldn't change much in the grand scheme and sometimes s**t happens that we can't avoid, as with yourself. We just have to do the best we can with the cards were dealt, that's life isn't it?

Agree on not being "anti steroids" also. We all knew the risks didn't we and if we've all lead fulfilling and happy lives then how can anyone really condemn another man for doing what he loved to do?

I Truly hope things start to go your way moving forward mate, you're a beast to pull through all of this as far as you have and ive no doubt you'll do it again.

Best of luck Paul and I hope a solution is forthcoming for you. You deserve a good break.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got Medichecks results. No actual figures yet but an overall profile from doctor.

_Hello Kenneth,_

_Thank you for the information you've provided - I understand you are a powerlifter. I can see also that your testosterone has been very raised in the past._

_I am pleased to report that overall your results are healthy however there are a few areas which are worth discussing_

_You have normal red, white and clotting cells._

_Although your RDW is slightly high, it is unlikely to be to of any significance in view of the rest of your profile_

_You have an increased level of alanine transferase. This can indicate inflammation within the liver and has many causes, common ones include prescription medications, heavy exercise and recent infections._

_Your cholesterol profile shows that you have low levels of protective HDL cholesterol. You can improve this by increasing your oily fish consumption. Two portions of oily fish per week are recommended. Examples of oily fish include salmon, trout, tuna, mackerel, herrings, sardines and pilchards.
Low HDL can also be caused by supplements aimed at raising testosterone. It is important to try to rectify this as HDL is protective against cardiovascular disease (heart attacks, strokes, etc.) and low levels can increase your risk for these issues._

_I recommend visiting the QRisk2 website to see how your cholesterol might be effecting your cardiovascular risk. You will need your cholesterol to HDL ratio which is 4.18. The website can be found at:_

_https://qrisk.org/2017/_

_If your qrisk score shows that you have a cardiovascular risk of greater than 10% then you should discuss this result with your GP. If it is less than 10% then I recommend monitoring your health with an annual cholesterol profile._

_Your uric acid level does not place you at risk of gout (low is okay)._

_Your CK level is high, indicating either having high muscle mass, or engaging in heavy exercise or a protein rich meal prior to testing. Yours is only slightly increased and is not a cause for concern._

_Despite the slightly low transferrin, your ferritin level is normal indicating healthy iron stores. I recommend reviewing your dietary iron intake to prevent your stores becoming depleted. _

_Your testosterone result is very high._

_If you are using testosterone gel and you took the blood from the finger used to apply the gel then this may have caused a falsely high reading. If this is the case then I suggest repeating the sample as a venous test.
If you are using any supplements aimed at raising testosterone then I suggest that you decrease your intake. If you are not taking supplements then you should discuss this result with your GP._

_Increased levels of testosterone can result in problems with your blood count, liver and prostate._

_Best Wishes,_

_Dr Hamed Kamali_

Just off to up the dose


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Figures are in now. All look fine or some are slightly borderline. Kidney markers are great.

Test is 186nmol/L.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Thought he was going to give you a recipe when he started going on about oily fish examples


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good news on the bloods hg. I'm due some in the coming months and I've only ever used small amounts of gear periodically but I'm still thinking about it lol.

Anyway, green light to crack on for you.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Figures are in now. All look fine or some are slightly borderline. Kidney markers are great.
> 
> Test is 186nmol/L.


 Testosterone gel is properly dosed then mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Pscarb blood test results are in and all look great, especially kidney markers. Before your issues, were you getting bloods done? If so, any experience you would like to share?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb blood test results are in and all look great, especially kidney markers. Before your issues, were you getting bloods done? If so, any experience you would like to share?


 yes, mate, i did get blood done, that's great about the kidneys how are your RBC and hematocrit levels? what do you mean by Any Experiences?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Paul, how quickly did your kidney function deteriorate?

Let's say you had a blood test in January and then got told you had issues in July?

Reason I ask is that I only have blood test done once a year. Should I get it done more often?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

280lbs, feeling battered since bench, upsurge in gear always does this too until body adjusts. Injectables will always go in regardless, whereas orals/GH/slin are dependent on feel.

Everything else spot on, saw Mat yesterday, definitely needed the massage, guy is a miracle worker. MRI Monday.

I have squat tomorrow, again I'll go on feel. I'd love to double 270 or something but not going to kill myself.

Chilled weekend with family, managing my boys u9 footy team this morning, then taking him to pool hall this afternoon (bought him cue and that now but he still has to stand on a little step to reach), missus out tonight so I'll chill with kids, bliss, peace, just how I like it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

British records in BPU M2 u125 raw Full Power in SQ (bare knees) and DL (beltless).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Prep perfect, 50mg Winny, 20mg Dbol, Cheque Drop and Halo solution.

Working solo at Nortons, aim is 270*2 in sleeves.

*Squat* (SS Squat Bar, Power Perfect IIs, SS Lever Belt, gumshield, sniff)

65/65/105/105/145/185/225 - little niggle in right groin so slow, super deep, the 225 felt like nothing on my back.

271 * 2 - Mono being pulled by random, had to explain how it worked, feeling controlled rage and anger, first one felt like nothing at all, second a little harder but both facile. Buzzing, can push on now with cycle and start doubling 300 soon.






Bench and SS Bench Wednesday with Nov. 155 * 1 * 2 paused and 175*3 SS.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I couldn't fit in the MRI machine. Serious.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I couldn't fit in the MRI machine. Serious.


 Is there a bigger one a available. I'm guessing there must be given that morbidly obese people need scans too.

You are a big lad but I'm pretty sure you'd have fit in the one I was scanned in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Is there a bigger one a available. I'm guessing there must be given that morbidly obese people need scans too.
> 
> You are a big lad but I'm pretty sure you'd have fit in the one I was scanned in.


 Yes mate, normal MRI machines and Wide Bore MRI machines!! I got a full refund from this morning so hunting for a big machine. One of my mates reckons Brian Shaw has been in one so I'll defo fit!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been really feeling the squats since Sunday, quads are sore and tender.

I missed a jab Saturday, have only pinned GH once and slin twice and have been running half dosages of orals. Will try to step it up now and get some gear in. Comp is 5 weeks on Sunday.

Also, I'm hunting round for a wide bore MRI machine too.

Bench tomorrow after work, Nortons with Nov, 155*1*2 and SS 175*3.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Weight : 282lb/128kg

Aim : 155 * 1 * 2, SS175 * 3

Quads still sore and tired, all gear in full flow now, hoping to have a good bench session to see where my LHS is at. Food/fluids/sleep/rest optimal just residual tiredness from SQ.

Working out about 17:00 with Nov at Nortons.

I sourced larger MRI but they want £795 for scan so looking for more suitable one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Work has been manic recently and I have been feeling really fooked from the squats. Nortons with Nov.

*Bench* (143+ : chalk, gumshield, wrist wraps, sniff on 155+).

60/60/80/100/122/143 - difficult to get down onto bench and up from bench between sets, body battered. I did rows and pulldowns to warm scap area beforehand. Power is down. 143 was fine, fast and no LHS weakness.

155 * 1 - long pause, easy enough, slight weakness on LHS.

165 * 3 (SS) - first two real easy, third was wandering off line a little. I can feel left front delt a little so called it there. I got the 155 paused easy enough so business was done.

2 Nautilus bicep curl machines suppersetted until bicep death.

Increase in gear is probably tiring me too. I'll get some slin in before dinner and some GH before bed. Orals have been going in fine too. Will crack on with full cycle now. Food has been ridiculously high but I had horrific heartburn today even after 3 Zantac. Body needs to man up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Weight : 285lbs/129kgs

I've only just started this cycle and weight is shooting right up.This year plan is to compete in u125kg but next year, fook it, I'll just get as big and strong as I can.

Unbelievably, I feel as though I haven't recovered from squats 6 days ago. Therefore, we have decided to keep it reasonable today : 250 doubles, see how it goes, see how many sets I can get out.

100mg Dbol in, preWO will be going in at 08:30, lifting from 09:00 at Nortons with Nov.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Not really up for it this morning even after 1ml of Cheque Drops/Halo solution.

I'm very tight and sore so I work on stretching, warming up quads and scap areas which are problematic at the moment.

*Deads* (straps, gumshield, sniff)

60/100/140/180/220 - boom, fast and strong.

250 * 2 - bar into shins, ass down. As everybody knows, I struggle like fook with DL form so just two cues today. Easy enough.






250 * 2 - tougher second rep but fine.

250 * 2 - sniff in, much easier.






250 * 4 - all out on last, little bit of hitching. Hard, blowing hard after this. Pleased with session. Form still shite, lots to work on.

Power coming on now, I would like to SQ 300 at weekend but not sure the Gnome will allow that!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Excited about this weeks lifting coming up:-

Bench Day : 160 * 1 paused, 175*3 Sling Shot.

Squat Day : 290 * 2.

Every day now is optimal and specifically aimed at the next training session. 10ml jab went in today (5ml Primo100/TrenA50/NPP50, 2ml TrenE200, 3ml TestE300), 160mg Dbol, 1ml Cheque Drop/Halo solution and also 10iu GH pre-bed. Some Cardarine too. Food is as high as poss and anything is on the menu. Fluids I am keeping much higher than usual. Due to upsurge in gear over last week or two, I have been feeling very tired so am resting and sleeping as much as I can.

Main concern is weight.

I'm feeling massive and pumped at all times!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just checked BP : 130/70 95BPM. All slightly higher than I would like, my RHR is always high anyway. I'll keep an eye on it and use Lisinopril if needed (I have some in my stash).

*WC 18/02 *

BP160 paused / SS175*3

SQ290*2

*WC 25/02*

BP155x1x3-5 sets / SS180x1x1-3 sets

DL260x1x6-8 sets

*WC 04/03*

BP150x3x3 sets / SS175x5x1 set

SQ295x1x2-3 sets

*WC 11/03*

Stretching, light weights, tech work.

24/03 : Comp.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Just checked BP : 130/70 95BPM. All slightly higher than I would like, my RHR is always high anyway. I'll keep an eye on it and use Lisinopril if needed (I have some in my stash).
> 
> *WC 18/02 *
> 
> ...


 My RHR is always in the 90's as well. Never had any issues with it though I don't think


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 128kg

Feeling battered and sore today. I've added in Celery Seed Extract this morning to try to bring BP down a touch. Bench on Wednesday and Squats on Sunday so everything focused around the prep for the training days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Aim : 160 paused, 175*3 SS.

Severe lower back pumps so have dropped the Dianabol (only 40mg this morning). Slin and GH use is sporadic. Injectables will be in full flow now though so expecting good lifting. Biggest and leanest I have ever been, I have to get a pic before the comp.

Food is so high I have been struggling with heartburn, even with Ranitidine. I am stepping up water, find it hard to drink enough during day, evenings is fine.

4 weeks Sunday to comp so time to lift like a real man.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Food is so high I have been struggling with heartburn, even with Ranitidine. I am stepping up water, find it hard to drink enough during day, evenings is fine.


 Get some kefir down you

250ml AM and PM

Its the best thing you can use for acid reflux and a damn sight healthier thab PPIs as it doesn't just mask the issue it sorts it out

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322161-swole-trolls-guide-to-dealing-with-acid-reflux/?do=embed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Get some kefir down you
> 
> 250ml AM and PM
> 
> ...


 My mate Doink is always extolling the virtues of Kefir too. I'll track some down. I had a massive slug of Apple Cider Vinegar and that seemed to help.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> My mate Doink is always extolling the virtues of Kefir too. I'll track some down. I had a massive slug of Apple Cider Vinegar and that seemed to help.


 kefir is the one, i think ACV is good but pales in comparison in terms of digestion benefits and reduction of acid reflux

proper kefir
namely this one that you can buy at large tesco stores for about £1.40










tastes like s**t, its like fizzy out of date yogurt with a vinegary burn as it goes over your tongue but the second it hits your stomach you can feel it working its magic

ive got a pretty strong palate and i have to chuck 250ml down and breath out my mouth for a few breaths once its down to avoid getting the full flavor through my nose


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

You are not selling it to me mate :lol: :lol:

FFS, sounds horrid.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Last two nights sleep have been terrible, 4 and 5 hours so I have been falling asleep everywhere and living off coffee which burns my stomach out. Not up for tonight and not looking forward to it, on autopilot.

50mg Mest and 1ml CD/Halo solution.

*Bench* (143+ : chalk, gumshield, wrist wraps, sniff on 155+).
60/60/80/100/122/143/152 - all comfortable enough but body is feeling fooked inc LHS, left front delt, upper back etc just need to get business done and get out of here.
160 * 1 - long pause, comfortable enough, slight weakness on LHS.
175 * 1 (SS) - been struggling for breath after the 160, lost form and shape on this rep, massive cramp in left hammy too and really struggled on LHS getting it up. Binned it here.

2 Nautilus bicep curl machines suppersetted until bicep death, 2 tricep exercises suppersetted until tricep death.

Going to give blood at 19:20 and then early night. FOOKED.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After two days in a narcoleptic state, it is nice to feel human again. I fooked up my dates for giving blood (it's tonight) so ate some food and was in bed for 20:30. Mega deep sleep and up for 04:15 so feel fine today.

Body has reacted fine to 160BP so all eyes on 290SQ*2 now, cals will be as high as possible, lifting will be done on Sunday. Everything aimed towards that. I see Mat for massage tomorrow so will get him to do usual problem areas (mid/upper back and neck, left front delt) but also both quads just above knees on both sides - this is new niggle but may be related to tracking knees in when driving out of hole on SQ.

Orals have been dropped as I was struggling walking more than 100m as back pumps were so bad. I'll hit some slin and GH before Sunday too.

After Sunday, I'll start watching weight a little and cutting out some shite I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Another great nights sleep (I weighed in at 287lbs before bed) and I feel great today.

Just been to see Mat, 9.5/10 on pain scale for quads, 9/10 for left front delt and then he worked on my neck, trying to hit the area where pain emanates in C7/T1. Unbelievably good session.

All eyes on Sunday. Deluxe cheesecake bought for tomorrow night to load up on cals (tradition before a big lift  ).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Weight : 281lbs/127.5kg

Aim : 290 * 2

Another great sleep last night, prep has gone very well, my neck area and upper back has been very tender since Mat demolished it. Also orals/GH/slin have been off the menu, I have only jabbed once this week too. I am wary about too much gear as it becomes detrimental.

Working out with Nov at Nortons. I am a little concerned about neck area but let's just see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Dbol, Mest, CD and Halo. Sat on toilet for a while as had upset stomach. Nortons 08:30, lets fookin do it.

*SQ* (Power Perfect Its, SBD Knee Sleeves, belt and gumshield from 190)

65/105/145/190/230/260 - Much harder than last week, power is down, no idea why.

290 - fook it, I need to hit this, I reckon 15 people were gathered around for this, no chance of failure, I had made the decision to single it, not confident for the double, down, smashed it up, pretty comfortable in the end.






Done, rest and recovery now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Session must have taken a lot more out of me than I thought, lower back tender, quads and glutes sore and usual aches across upper back, left shoulder and neck.

I'll start tidying diet up a little from today too. I reckon I'm sitting at 127/128kg in the morning so pretty much bang on TBH, 4 weeks yesterday is the comp. Speculative targets:-

290/305/320 (wraps)

155/160/165

280/295/310

I have now been taking Celery Seed extract for a while so will check BP/RHR when I remember.

Plan is to get some slin and GH in when I can. I only have 40mg Dbol this morning, cannot cope with the back pumps at higher dosages.

Bench session on Tuesday/Wednesday evening and then deads at weekend (need to sort out tech badly).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Up at 04:15 and back home for 20:00 last night, day was just too long and due to having to fight the crowds at Canary Wharf and Bank at rush hour and all the heat that entails (was really hot yesterday), I didn't feel great when I got home, drank a load of water and went to bed. I still feel tired this morning and still battered from squats so I'm thinking that bench will be done tomorrow evening.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Life feels tough and I am struggling badly for recovery. Falling asleep everywhere, simple tasks are onerous.

Out of the house (work/commute etc) for 16 hours Monday, 14 hours yesterday, allied to heavy lifting at weekend, monster amounts of gear and as much food as I can eat and I am 100% fooked at all times.

When I feel like this, I drop everything as much as I can from injectables so no GH or slin etc. Just 60mg Dbol, 25mg Prov and 20mg Cardarine this morning. I may jab tomorrow if I feel more perky.

Plan was to bench tonight and I am going to go to the gym. What I am going to do, fook knows. Maybe bench health - upper back row movements, face pulls, triceps etc with no bench. Depends on how I feel later but at the moment, I just want to go home to bed.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I feel for you bud,

Everyone has felt like this at some point.

You know yourself and your body, and it's putting out a big red flag!

I would do as you say, drop everything for a few days to a week and get as much rest as possible, your not going to lose strength in such a short time.

Just compounding the problem by not resting is not the answer.

Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> When I feel like this, I drop everything as much as I can from injectables so no GH or slin etc. Just 60mg Dbol, 25mg Prov and 20mg Cardarine this morning. I may jab tomorrow if I feel more perky.


 Dbol @40mg ed was making me fall asleep in the middle of the day, literally sitting at my computer and would suddenly wake up still sitting up in my chair


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

deload and scaling back the food a tad would do you some good provided its not a pivotal time of your meet prep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> I feel for you bud,
> 
> Everyone has felt like this at some point.
> 
> ...





Cypionate said:


> Dbol @40mg ed was making me fall asleep in the middle of the day, literally sitting at my computer and would suddenly wake up still sitting up in my chair





swole troll said:


> deload and scaling back the food a tad would do you some good provided its not a pivotal time of your meet prep


 I'm just doing too much in all areas chaps, only 3 weeks to comp so not long to go, I'll try to rest a little more but difficult with a City job, food and gear has to remain high, I'll be scaling back the weights after this weekend and then just chill into the comp.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Nortons with Nov, had to summon all my mental fortitude to drag my sorry ass to the gym.

WG Pulley Rows - 3 sets of 10.

Bench - 60/80/100/120/145 * 3 - felt shite.

WGPD to Chest - 3 sets of 10.

OHP - 2 sets of 10 facing, 2 sets of 10 facing away.

Bicep Curls - 2 Nautilus bicep curl machines suppersetted, 2 sets of 10 on each.

Seated OH Tricep Extension - 2 sets of 10.

Worked very hard, blowing so much, felt a little nauseous at one time, rest and recovery now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Much better sleep, feel 80% this morning, only Proviron and Cardarine gone in today, no jab until weekend now.

Liam Salmon is coming up to Letchworth Gym on Saturday afternoon so we can work on DL tech and form. That is next session. 3 weeks to comp on Sunday so I'll be winding down the training, I still want to keep on top of BP though.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Much better sleep, feel 80% this morning, only Proviron and Cardarine gone in today, no jab until weekend now.
> 
> Liam Salmon is coming up to Letchworth Gym on Saturday afternoon so we can work on DL tech and form. That is next session. 3 weeks to comp on Sunday so I'll be winding down the training, I still want to keep on top of BP though.


 There is currently only 1 deadlift platform set up as they have a load of new equipment in and as yet they haven't moved in to new upstairs area. Just a heads up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> There is currently only 1 deadlift platform set up as they have a load of new equipment in and as yet they haven't moved in to new upstairs area. Just a heads up.


 Hello mate, I was texting Steve Plunkett yesterday and he stated that there is a load of work going on. Mono is dismantled. Is the DL platform OK? DL Texas bar etc?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, I was texting Steve Plunkett yesterday and he stated that there is a load of work going on. Mono is dismantled. Is the DL platform OK? DL Texas bar etc?


 its the bigger platform that's there and i haven't seen anyone use it yet, Texas bar is still there. You should be ok,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dead Day*

Letchworth Club with Liam and Meg. Drilling new technique was the plan, obviously that went out o the window when I started lifting.

Dimel Deads to start with, trying to drill in the new technique.

*Dead* (Figure 8 straps from 180, 260+ : SBD Belt, 300 : sniff and gumshield).
60/100/140/180/220/220/220/260 - tech is great, I am like a coiled spring at the bottom of the lift and the power is unreal.
280 - easiest 280 I have ever pulled.






300 - all out, lost tech a little, hips rose too quick, still happy to hit this before the comp.






Thanks to Liam, massive help and legend as always. Meg was great to work out with too, very strong and good tech.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

126.5KG on waking which is pretty much bang on, 20 days to comp, u125 is limit.

I'm absolutely fooked after the deads, will take some recovery, next session is bench with Nov, Nortons on Wednesday.

No more heavy squats or deads now, I'll keep on working on bench.

BP/RHR is high so I am monitoring closely, Lisinopril is at hand if needed. I'm on celery seed extract but not working yet.

I haven't been taking any orals/GH/slin. I may try to get some GH in over next 20 days now.

W/C March 04 : BP155 * 1 * ?. SQ250 * 1, DL260 * 1.

W/C March 11 : BP155 * 1 * ?. Bodybuilding sessions too.

W/C March 18 : rest, stretching, light blood work only.

March 24 : GPC qualifier at Genesis. 310/160/310.

Lots of gear and particularly tren will be going in over next 20 days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavy cold, struggled out of bed and to work this morning, timing isn't too bad, got time to get over this fully before comp and heavy lifting has already been done. I got a similar illness before Brits but I think it is just coincidence rather than anything else.

I'm meant to be benching tomorrow evening but may swerve and bench at weekend.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just entered BPU British Finals, Bodypower Expo at the National Exhibition Centre on Friday May 10th. Shite that it is on the Friday and also I imagine that weigh ins will be 24hr weigh ins, not too sure if I can be fooked travelling up early on the Thursday to weigh in, will see how weight is and then make decision closer to the time.

Mar 24 GPC-GB London Qualifier @ Genesis Gym (Bulldog). 320/160/310. *Entered.*

May 10 BPU British Finals. 305/165/315. *Entered.*

Jun 16 WPC (BPU) European Championships, Limerick. 310/165/315.

Aug 18 GPC-GB British Finals. 330/170/320.

I'm not 100% committed to the Europeans yet but will probably do it anyway. I wanted to clear some gear from system between GPC qualifier and BPU Brits but it is only 7 weeks!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Defo not well so swerving gym tonight. I've made it to work (usual medication) so it's just a heavy cold but not worth risking gym. I'll go and hit bench at weekend.

I'm trying to keep food and fluids high.

10iu GH in last night.

Lisinopril going in daily now as BP is too high for my liking.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I won't train until Sunday morning now unless there is a dramatic recovery in my condition. I'll bench and work on SQ and DL tech.

School allocation happened in Herts last Friday and my little girl got an OFSTED 1 school so that is literally a life-changing moment. We will now stay in WGC, I will sell this house and upgrade to a much bigger property. Current house goes on market tomorrow and we go to visit our target house on Friday evening with kids.

Comp is two weeks away on Sunday so having a week off is not ideal but it is what it is. I wasn't planning to peak 100% yet anyway as I have so many comps coming up. I'd like to hit 780ish, will start pumping the tren in when I feel better.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling 90% today so will start pumping all gear in again from tomorrow. Plan is to bench on Sunday, see how it feels. I'd like 155 * 2 if poss but don't know where I'll be after the illness/break. Upper body too. I'll weigh in Sunday morning and see where I am at and what dietary changes I'll need to make in the run in to comp, which will be two weeks Sunday.

Just been to see Mat, working on left neck, smashing into the area around cervicothoracic junction (we believe there may be possible nerve impingement L CT affecting Brachial Plexus), feels a million times better. Also upper/mid back and lower quads. Mat is a miracle worker and I wish I had found him many years ago.

Going to view a house this evening and then another tomorrow.

All eyes on bench Sunday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Firs day in gym for a week, after short illness and brutal recovery from DL300 last Saturday. 60mg Dbol/50mg Mest. Solo at Nortons, lets do this.

*Bench* (122+ : Wrist wraps, chalk, 158 : sniff, gumshield).

60/60/80/80/100/100/122/122 - all feel great, no weakness on LHS, powerful indeed.

143 - boomed this up, tempted to go for 163 but don't want to push too much.

158 - no handoff, was comfortable rep, didn't feel mega powerful or anything.

133 * 5 - AMRAP, little touch on LHS on 5th rep.

Relatively happy with that, trying to bench more often this week and get some upper body work in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench/Upper Day*

Weight 276.6lbs/125.5kg

Life has been pretty hectic with work, family life and also sorting out houses. We have had 4 viewings with another 3 planned on my house and we have found the house we want to buy. Just need to shift mine first and agree price on the new one. No offers on mine yet though, lots of time TBH, no rush.

Weight is pretty much spot on, all gear and food/fluids have been going in fine, no major issues, sleep has been amazing.

Look forward to hitting bench and upper tonight, it is penultimate session before comp on Sunday March 24th.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench/BB Session*

LHS not been feeling great, have I not been exercising it enough? 60mg Dbol, 1ml CD and Halo solution. Working at Nortons with Nov.

*Bench* (worst comp bench ever, will be using old bench on Sunday) - 122+ : chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield.

60/60/80/80/100/122/143/153 - 153 was paused and OK, not mega powerful, little weakness on LHS.

122 * 5 - keeping LHS on line.

60 * 20.

Machine flyes.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Seated OHP Machine.

Wide Grip Pulley Rows.

Wide Grip Pull Downs.

Nautilus Bicep Curl.

Worked very hard, felt totally fooked at end, felt massive too.

Last session Sunday. 160BP, 250SQ and 260DL.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Session*

Feeling a little tender and stiff from Wednesday but need to get the work into LHS after the extreme phaggotry on Wednesday.

Wide Grip Pulley Row.

Wide Grip Pull Down.

Machine Flyes.

Rear Delt Flyes.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Face Pulls.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Tricep Rope Pushdowns.

Done. Worked really hard. Can find my problematic area (upper back on LHS - scapula, Teres etc) really working hard and cramping so good news. I'm going to try to NOT moan about bench and just wrk harder in the gym.

Next sesh is Sunday and then rest for comp. I'll weigh myself first thing in morning and see where I am.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Worked out plan with Liam.

Sun : 250SQ (sleeves), 150BP and 260DL. Will film.

Wed : DL180 * 1 * 4. Will film. Also upper body blood work.

I'd like to go 290SQ (wraps), 155BP and 285DL as openers but let's see. I'll weigh myself in morning and then I have 7 days to make weight, should be comfortable.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Week Weigh In Day*

Weight : 276.4lbs which equates to 125.4kg which is 0.4kg over so bang on. I'll control sugar over next week. No other action needed (I have 2 sugars in my teas/coffees and may have one can of pop a day). I won't need to do anything else but will keep an eye on it obviously.

Yesterday's stack:-

25mg Proviron.

20mg Cardarine.

120mg Dbol (split AM and PM)

1 Adex.

5mg Lisinopril.

10ml of Chiron blends consisting of Test, Primo, Tren and NPP.

40iu fast insulin pre-evening meal last night.

10iu GH pre-bed.

Also I add in HCG when I feel like it.

Sleep was broken last night. Food and fluids very high and good quality.

Everything is going very well


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> *Week Weigh In Day*
> 
> Weight : 276.4lbs which equates to 125.4kg which is 0.4kg over so bang on. I'll control sugar over next week. No other action needed (I have 2 sugars in my teas/coffees and may have one can of pop a day). I won't need to do anything else but will keep an eye on it obviously.
> 
> ...


 Now thats a proper weight! Whats the Chiron gear like is it good


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Simon90 said:


> Now thats a proper weight! Whats the Chiron gear like is it good


 Well, we'll see next Sunday in comp. I want 780 (left shoulder injury hinders the bench of course).

There have been a few labs I have rated over the years. Prochem (pre-2013), D Hacks orals and now Chiron. All have 'felt' properly dosed and quality products.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> Well, we'll see next Sunday in comp. I want 780 (left shoulder injury hinders the bench of course).
> 
> There have been a few labs I have rated over the years. Prochem (pre-2013), D Hacks orals and now Chiron. All have 'felt' properly dosed and quality products.


 Well its doing its job for you! Good luck on the comp mate will be following this log only came across it other day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Final Prep Day*

Aim : 250SQ and 150BP

Weight : 125.1KG - beautiful.

Working solo at Nortons.

*SQ* (SS Lever Belt, Power Perfect IIs, SBD knee sleeves, gumshield and sniff)

65, 105, 145, 185, 230 - power is very good.

252 * 1 - very deep, controlled, easy, moved well.






*BP* (chalk, wrist wraps, gumshield, sniff)

60, 100, 122, 142 - scaps are sore, left front delt sore, I have done too much over past week. 142 didn't move as well as I would have liked.

152 - all out, weakness on LHS.

250mg Tren A and 10iu GH will be going in every night. Total rest for scaps and LHS. Dead tech on Tuesday.

This is what I aim to go for next Sunday:-

280/300/320

150/155/160

280/300/310

All can change on the day of course.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

124.5kg this morning so perfect. Tired and sore, chasing recovery all week.

250mg Tren A and 10iu GH every night now.

Light/speed DL and BP on Tuesday. Nothing else. Let's fookin rock


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 124.1kg so bang on.

I've dropped all drugs since Monday as I was feeling too lethargic and shite. Feeling good and lifting well is priority. Also weighing in under weight.

Going to do some light weights and stretch tonight at Nortons.

Massage from Mat tomorrow.

Weigh in 09:00 on Saturday and lift on Sunday.

I'll post up weigh in weight


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight is 125.5kg so 0.5kg over. Low carbs from 17:00, no water from when I wake up to weigh in at 09:00 tomorrow.

Just did light weights session at gym.

Bench Press (60kg)

Seated rear flye machine.

Seated flye machine.

Wide Grip Pulley Row.

WGPD.

Nautilus curls.

Seated OHP Tricep Extension.

Facepulls.

Calf raises.

Ham curls.

Leg extensions.

Seated OHP machine.

Tried to hit the majority of the muscle groups, slow tempo, squeeze, major focus was on left scap and LHS.

Lots of stretching and foam rolling.

Feeling decent today. Hungry already though.

Looking forward to lifting now. Will fookin smash.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weighed in at 122kg yesterday so miles under. Just jumped off scales at 125.4kg - I didn't kill myself with food yesterday. Lots of fluids though.

Ben is picking me up at 09:00, lifting at 11:00.

SQ : 280/300/320? - Wraps

BP : 150/155/160

DL : 280/300/310?

Hoping for around 780. Feeling decent, usual aches and niggles in lower/mid/upper back and LHS but nothing new there. All prep has been good so NO FOOKIN EXCUSES!!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Weighed in at 122kg yesterday so miles under. Just jumped off scales at 125.4kg - I didn't kill myself with food yesterday. Lots of fluids though.
> 
> Ben is picking me up at 09:00, lifting at 11:00.
> 
> ...


 Best of luck !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Comp Day*

Well up for this, feeling strong and ready!!

*SQUAT*
Warmups were unreal, power off the scale, 260 I didn't feel.
280 - heavier than I would have liked, don't like the setup.
300 - had to wait two minutes with wraps on as the mono was malfunctioning, then I got under bar and tried to lift off two times only to be told it was the wrong rack height, I finally started lifting, smashed it out of the hole but fatigue got me. Failed, spewed squat here, it took so much out of me. FFS.





*BENCH*
Warmups were great.
150 - easy.
155 - felt tremendous, lots of power.
160 - struggled on LHS with LHS being slower to lock out but I defo got the lift. Failed due to lockout being uneven. FFS.





*DEADLIFT*
Again the warmups great, 260 was fine.
280 - easy.
300 - little slower than I would have liked but got it.




310 - FAILED.

I won my category, won best Master and qualified for British and European finals. Disappointed with total and feel let down on the SQ and BP.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> *Comp Day*
> 
> Well up for this, feeling strong and ready!!
> 
> ...


 Fantastic mate well done! Smashed it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Critique of Comp*

Prep was perfect, no excuses.

*SQUAT*

The 300 was done, fatigue got me. In future, I will put wraps on very late. Also I will only attempt two squats anyway - 290/310.

Bulldog and Liam both stated the same : head needs to be up. Will work on that.

*BENCH*

I'll be seeing Giles Guyer ASAP regarding LHS, radiculopathy from CT spine is a certainty in my and Mat's minds. Obviously MRI may have to be done, I am so claustro in the MRI, I panic thinking about it, maybe 100mg Valium would sort it.

*DEADLIFT*

Just keep drilling new technique and putting more weight on bar. 290/310. Two calluses ripped off too - maybe a pumice stone to keep calluses down would be useful.

I am disappointed but am usually pretty tough on myself, I just want to improve so much. I have to remind myself of my powerlifting comp history : 5 comps, 5 wins, 1 Brits, 2 British records and a Best Master.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

That's crap about the mono

I can't stand the whole timing thing with wraps as it is

They should have let you take a breather, get some blood back into the lower leg and offer to rewrap yourself.

Still smashed it though and the biggun's not til August?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't discussed the below with Liam yet.

Still battered today. I'll be back in gym Sunday but only light.

WC 01/04 - Week 1 290DL*2 145BP*AMRAP

WC 08/04 - Week 2 280SQ*2 150BP*AMRAP

WC 15/04 - Week 3 300DL*2 150BP*AMRAP

WC 22/04 - Week 4 300SQ 155BP*AMRAP

WC 01/04 - Week 5 310DL 155BP*AMRAP

WC 29/05 - Openers (290/155/290).

WC 06/05 - Comp.

5 week block of training. Need to hit it heavy and hard.

Plan is to do SQ or DL, BP and an upper body BB style session. So 3 sessions a week when I can (dependent on work) but two is mandatory.

I'm awaiting an appointment with Giles Gyer too.

Aim : SQ : 290/310, BP : 150/155/160, DL : 290/310.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

swole troll said:


> That's crap about the mono
> 
> I can't stand the whole timing thing with wraps as it is
> 
> ...


 The mono fooked me up mate, I was hoping for 310 and only got 280 so 30 down straight away and it didn't help my confidence/mental state.

I'll work hard towards BPU Brits now and try to put it right there, no wraps = RAW RAW!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After consultation with Liam:-

WC 01/04 - Week 1 290DL*2 145*1*3 145BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 08/04 - Week 2 280SQ*2 150*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 15/04 - Week 3 300DL*2 150*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 22/04 - Week 4 300SQ 155*1*3 155BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 01/04 - Week 5 310DL 155*1*3 155BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 29/05 - Comp Practice Day (280/150/280).
WC 06/05 - Comp.

All of the above post remains the same.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good news is that the NPP is clearing so sex drive and erections are sound again.

I am struggling to recover from comp though. I'm sleeping and eating ridiculous amounts but tired all the time, lower back and upper back giving me s**t too. I did go to Nortons on Thursday for a very light all-over-body-machine session, relieved the aches and strains temporarily. I am meant to be going in the morning but will probably swerve until body feels up to it.

I jabbed 2.5ml Test E on Wed, dropped everything else apart from AI (when needed) and Lisinopril. I'll be sticking to test for a few weeks and then see what takes my fancy.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> maybe 100mg Valium would sort it.


 Ha now I know you typo'd that because 100mg they would drag your unconscious ass out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Comps I have been invited to:-

May 12 BPU British Finals.
May 19-26 GPC European Championships, Hungary.
Jun 16 WPC (BPU) European Championships, Limerick.
Aug 18 GPC-GB British Finals.

I won't be going to GPC Euros and am doubtful for BPU Euros due to work/family commitments. Plan would be to win GPC and BPU Brits if I can, then go for Euros and Worlds next year if I'm invited.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Schedule is now nailed down:-

May 12 BPU British Finals.

Aug 18 GPC-GB British Finals.

I'm going to do a strongman contest after GPC finals.

*BPU Prep* (bare knees squatting).

WC 01/04 - Week 1 290DL*2 145BP*1*3 145BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

WC 08/04 - Week 2 280SQ*2 150BP*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

WC 15/04 - Week 3 300DL*2 150BP*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

WC 22/04 - Week 4 300SQ 155BP*1*3 155BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

WC 01/04 - Week 5 310DL 155BP*1*3 155BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

WC 29/05 - Comp Practice Day (280/150/280).

WC 06/05 - Comp.

I'm still sticking to the above plan but I am still broken (neck and scap area, 75% left, 25% right). Massage with Mat on Friday and then hit Nortons on Sunday and try to do "290DL*2 145BP*1*3 145BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)" dependent on feel.

Gear will be Test with some GH/Slin/AI thrown in and some preWO when needed. I have just got some Chiron T400 so two 5ml jabs per week should suffice until I add in Tren 3 or 4 weeks out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Session*

Still broken from the comp - almost 2 weeks later. I did fail the following lifts though - 300SQ, 160BP and 310DL. Failing lifts hits body much harder than getting them. I really fought with the bench too so was all out for a good while.

Therefore still feeling a tender and stiff especially LHS, scaps and neck.

BP (upto paused reps at 122kg)

Machine Flyes.

Rear Delt Flyes.

Wide Grip Pulley Row.

Wide Grip Pull Down.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Done. More of a medium weight BB session, getting blood flowing and trying to ease aches and strains. I have deep tissue massage with Mat this afternoon and would love to hit DL/BP on Sunday but will listen to body.

Gear goes in today.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Solid stuff HG. nice work on the comp, question; those days when your squat weight feels heavier than usual and you can't fire on that day - how you deal with it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mat on Friday was 10/10 on the pain scale.

Front, left delt was similar to a belt sander on the purple rim of bellend and then rolling it in salt. Mid/upper back and scaps were pleasure and pain. Felt immediate relief afterwards but also felt battered.

Unbelievably, I am still miles from being recovered from comp (Mentzer reckoned 28 days for true failure, I didn't believe him but he may have been correct). I was planning on hitting DL and BP hard today but left front delt is way too painful (I struggle to get left arm past parallel) and rest of body too battered. Another option was light deads but I am going to go for machine all-over-body pump-style workout. My worry is that I won't get enough work into prep for BPU Brits on May 09/10.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> Solid stuff HG. nice work on the comp, question; those days when your squat weight feels heavier than usual and you can't fire on that day - how you deal with it?


 Thanks mate.

More Halo, mental strength, positive thoughts, think about smashing these weights in past, use cues from past lifts which were successful, bite down on gumshield and go for it.

I had never failed a SQ in comp before the 300SQ failure last time and I 100% blame the wraps and timing issue. The lift was done FFS!! I'll put it right at Brits. If I had my time again, I would take the wraps off, wait for the mono to be sorted and then sorted myself out and lifted. Still gutted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Session*

Still broken from the comp 2 weeks later. I cannot believe I cannot recover.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine.

Close Grip Pulley Row.

Close Grip Pull Down.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Worked relatively hard, power OK, tired very quickly. I have been almost catatonic since.

I've been golf with the boy this morning (one hour group session) and we go to pool club this afternoon.

Decent offer on my house but my target house is sold STC. Search ongoing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Having missed my planned first week of prep for Brits because of how broken I have been, I have to start planning a comeback.

*BPU Prep* (bare knees squatting).

WC 08/04 - Week 1 : 280SQ*2 (dependent on feel) 150BP*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 15/04 - Week 2 : 300DL 150BP*1*3 150BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 22/04 - Week 3 : 300SQ 155BP*1*3 155BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)
WC 29/05 - Comp Practice Day - opening lifts (280/150/280).
WC 06/05 - Comp (310/160/310 are the aims for 3rd lifts dependent on prep).

There is not enough time to prep properly, especially as my body is still broken.

I'll bench Wednesday and Squat on Sunday. Gives me extra time to rest. 2 * 5ml Chiron Test E 400 will be going in a week. I really need to add orals and androgens but will have to wait until body is fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Right, I am starting to recover so will attempt my bench session tonight, solo at Nortons.

Aim : 150BP*1*3 145BP*AMRAP(SlingShot)

I have only shot 1 jab of Test since the comp so need to start cracking on now too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

40mg Dbol and 1ml Halo/Cheque Drop solution. I had to take my 8yo son to Nortons with me so hard to keep an eye on him and keep intensity high.

I have been struggling with recovery but especially with pain and shite from LHS (left scap, neck, anterior delt etc).

*Bench* (122+ : wrist wraps, chalk, gumshield)

60, 60, 100, 122 - the 122 set felt weak on LHS FFS!!

145 * 1 * 3 - switched on, stayed really tight, all pretty routine, probably not that much there though on LHS.

145 (SlingShot) * 5 - stabilising muscles were the issue here, strength was there, no handoff or spotter on any set so played it safe. LHS painful anyway.

Giles Gyer has referred me to my GP for a set of MRIs.Let's keep fingers crossed.

Good to be back, not long until next comp now, BPU Brits on May 10th.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Session*

Early session at Nortons, all focus is on recovery of LHS, tempo/medium weight/squeeze all important.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine.

Machine Flyes.

Rear Delt Flyes.

Wide Grip Pulley Row.

Close Grip Pull Down.

Seated Machine OHP.

Nautilus Bicep Curls.

Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Recovery from comp is now complete, feeling pretty powerful in there, stamina good.

Just got back from deep tissue massage with Mat. Man is a legend. I asked him to sort neck, scapula area and infraspinatus/teres major/minor and all muscle groups around the scapula. Infraspinatus is the most painful muscle to have DTM on, oh my fookin god!! Mat Pollard is in The Beef treating Azeezthebeast at Nortons. Azeez is the guy who was going up against JP but JP wimped out. Looks awesome to be fair. Anyway I cannot get my arm above parallel at the moment, he destroyed areas which haven't been destroyed before.

Awaiting GP to sort MRI for me.

Awaiting Bisham Abbey National Sports Centre to get back to me about treatment of LHS too.

I refuse to be beaten by phaggotry!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat Day*

Don't want to go the gym, I have to drag myself there kicking and screaming. Cheque drops, halo, mtren and dbol may have helped too.

Not much time so straight onto mono.

*SQ* (SBD knee sleeves, Power Perfect IIs, 190+ : belt and gumshield)

70/110/140 - the 140 felt heavy, lots of pressure on lower back and wobbling like hell. Core/lower back not recovered from comp.

190/230 - more like it, switched on, powered up.

271 * 1 - felt heavy on unpack, slow down, below para and powered up. I said to Gordon "fook me, not a great deal more there", he stated "looked very comfortable". Anyway, lower back fried, lift took it out of me, that's enough, need to recover full before deads next week.

Gear will start to go in properly today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Session*

Nortons after work, feel like committing Hard Kiri, full of absolute bellends. Couldn't get on bench for BP so had to do phaggot session.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine.
Wide Grip Pulley Row.
Close Grip Pull Down.
Seated Machine OHP - too painful in left shoulder capsule, bailed it.
Nautilus Bicep Curls.
Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.

Worked reasonably hard, struggling with tiredness. Agree sale of my house and the purchase of new one in Welwyn Village (posh village until I move in














).

Still awaiting GP to sort MRI for me.

Still awaiting Bisham Abbey National Sports Centre to get back to me about treatment of LHS too.

Deads Friday morning, bench in Leicester on Sunday.

Maybe I'm doing too many comps and lifting too heavy in-between as I am feeling very tired at all times, also my weights are regressing, may do BB next year after the PL and SM is finished.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As you know, I've been finding training hard, recovery impossible and weights have been regressing. I have been falling asleep on tube/trains, in office, on the floor etc. I knew there was something amiss. Anyway, I put an app called Sleepzy on my phone which monitors sleep as I suspect OSA (Obstructive Sleep Apnoea) as my neck is now over 20".

Worse than I though. No deep sleep at all and 1hr 20min of light sleep last night. It must be OSA and I'll go docs on Tuesday for checks and hopefully CPAP machine.

Until I am sorted I will drop to cruise and fook off any comps. BPU British Finals will almost certainly be swerved, I should be ok for GPC British Finals. Health comes first and the strain my body must be under with a stressful job, moving house, 2 kids and on top of that, loads of gear and food and heavy weights, must be immense.

Time for some downtime.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> As you know, I've been finding training hard, recovery impossible and weights have been regressing. I have been falling asleep on tube/trains, in office, on the floor etc. I knew there was something amiss. Anyway, I put an app called Sleepzy on my phone which monitors sleep as I suspect OSA (Obstructive Sleep Apnoea) as my neck is now over 20".
> 
> Worse than I though. No deep sleep at all and 1hr 20min of light sleep last night. It must be OSA and I'll go docs on Tuesday for checks and hopefully CPAP machine.
> 
> ...


 Haven't posted in hear before but follow with interest

hope you sort it out soon mate. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Probably time to wind it in a bit hg. Chill in the summer and look towards doing something from September onwards.

Thats what I'm doing anyway. Rugby seasons finished.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Arms Session*

Nortons at 08:00, don't want to go after 1hr kip.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine - Close Grip, independently weighted so concentrating on LHS.
Nautilus Bicep Curls - machine 1.
Seated OH Tricep Extension Machine.
Nautilus Bicep Curls- machine 2.

Rope Pushdowns.

Bicep Curl machine.

Worked reasonably hard, struggling with tiredness. All reps slow and controlled, felt great pump.

Spoke to GP yesterday and she agreed to sort MRI for me, after she receives the referral letter fro Giles Gyer. I dropped it in straight away.

Still awaiting Bisham Abbey National Sports Centre to get back to me about treatment of LHS too.

Will make an appointment with doctor on Tuesday for the sleep apnoea.

Dropping to a cruise, no orals, will be concentrating on BB-style training (as I find it easier) until the sleep apnoea is sorted.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> *Arms Session*
> 
> Nortons at 08:00, don't want to go after 1hr kip.
> 
> ...


 I think this is the sensible way forward, mate. Not that you need my opinion nor am I trying to teach to suck eggs but you've named everything that is most likely impacting on your immune system and knock on impacting your mental state right now. Fcuk, that's a lot to contend with.

Get yourself settled as well with your new family home & your Health sorted then I'm sure everything will be golden.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Apnea is becoming debilitating now. WFH today, felt hungover when I got up, like I had been on a 3 day bender, BP up, sore throat, no libido etc. Awaiting for telephone screening for docs and then hopefully face-to-face later. Need CPAP as soon as poss, cannot survive like this.

Needed 2 large coffees and 40mg Dbol to go to the gym for a phaggot-style sesh.

BP - worked up to 145 which felt heavy.

Tris - Nortons is full of mad, old kit, some Nautilus. I found some kit which could isolate each tricep, felt it on LHS in tricep but interestingly lat-side of scapula. Burning sensation in left tricep high up too. Will continue. Did a few other machines too.

Bis - same setup as tris.

Too tired to work hard, just going through motions really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Doc's appointment this morning, she agreed with my diagnosis but I need blood test first (Lipid, Liver Function Test, Electrolytes, Creatinine and eGFR, Full Blood Count, Erythrocyte Sedimentation Rate, Thyroid, Vitamin B12, Glucose, Haemoglobin) and also an ECG. I will also be ordered not to drive which I will obviously ignore. She was worried about BP too which was 145/90 so I'll increase Ramipril.

Once this is done, I will have to go to a sleep study clinic. Whole thing may take 8 weeks so glad I ordered CPAP.

Apnea can cause oxygen starvation to brain and heart muscles. Serious stuff to be fair so I'll wear the CPAP as soon as it comes.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Doc's appointment this morning, she agreed with my diagnosis but I need blood test first (Lipid, Liver Function Test, Electrolytes, Creatinine and eGFR, Full Blood Count, Erythrocyte Sedimentation Rate, Thyroid, Vitamin B12, Glucose, Haemoglobin) and also an ECG. I will also be ordered not to drive which I will obviously ignore. She was worried about BP too which was 145/90 so I'll increase Ramipril.
> 
> Once this is done, I will have to go to a sleep study clinic. Whole thing may take 8 weeks so glad I ordered CPAP.
> 
> Apnea can cause oxygen starvation to brain and heart muscles. Serious stuff to be fair so I'll wear the CPAP as soon as it comes.


 Im getting tested for this soon.. got to wear a mask take it home and it'll record how many times I stop breathing etc during the night. also something to detect snoring level

taken about 4-6 weeks in total from refferal but dropping to test only has improved it slightly for me. tren made it much worse.

doctor explained with CPAP machine you will get say 5-6 hours of quality sleep.. as opposed to 9-10 of interrupted..

mentioned also that depending on how many times you stop breathing in the night could only be getting 1-2 hours sleep and it isn't decent sleep either as you are not going into a deep sleep. stage 4 or 5 iirc!!

hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Slight improvement in sleep, no gear or orals, training is easy BB-style, food is down, water is up and keeping cool in evening/night.

Hoping CPAP arrives very soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Haven't posted in hear before but follow with interest
> 
> hope you sort it out soon mate. All the best :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate, will get it sorted!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Probably time to wind it in a bit hg. Chill in the summer and look towards doing something from September onwards.
> 
> Thats what I'm doing anyway. Rugby seasons finished.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


 Thanks mate, I haven't even been hitting it hard this year, was getting ready to build up to the finals!!!

I'll do GPC Finals in August and SM in Q4. See how it goes and how I feel. Health comes first of course.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> Im getting tested for this soon.. got to wear a mask take it home and it'll record how many times I stop breathing etc during the night. also something to detect snoring level
> 
> taken about 4-6 weeks in total from refferal but dropping to test only has improved it slightly for me. tren made it much worse.
> 
> ...


 Glad I ordered the CPAP myself then. Couldn't wait 4-6 weeks!! Good luck and let us know how it goes. What weight are you? How big is neck? What age?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sleep is better, more water, less food and cleaner food - all seems to be helping.

ECG was fine, then gym for BB-style session. Strength and endurance was very good, worked very hard.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine - Close Grip, independently weighted so concentrating on LHS.

Nautilus Bicep Curls - machine 1.

Tricep Extension Machine - independently weighted so concentrating on LHS.

CGPD.

WG Pulley Row.

Nautilus Bicep Curls - machine 2.

Single-Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns.

Seated OHP Machine - full stack today, shoulder was hurting on half stack last time.

Rear Delt Flyes.

Felt real good, massive afterwards. Just jumped off scales at 274lbs/124.3kg.

Blood test at 11:00.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CPAP arrived Friday but nobody to sign for it so coming tomorrow now. Gutted. I'll get blood results and further diagnosis for Apnea on Friday. Sleep is feeling better but nowhere near 100%. I'll ask about MRIs for neck and shoulder on LHS too.

My u9 footy team won 6-0 on last game of season yesterday, I am the next Jurgen Klopp.

I went to see my new house again yesterday (all going through now), 5 bed detached in Welwyn Village, it is even better than I thought, massive move for family and we are all really excited.

Work is about to go manic with two big deals signed on Friday. I'll aim for Brits in August and fook all else. SM afterwards if I feel like it.

Meant to be going gym this morning, cannot be fooked. Will swerve.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Felt guilty so went for a quick blast before I take my boy to his golf lesson.

HS Incline Bench Press Machine - Close Grip, independently weighted so concentrating on LHS.

Seated OHP Machine.

Tricep Extension Machine - independently weighted so concentrating on LHS.

WG Pulley Row.

Single-Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns - concentrating on LHS.

Seated Row Machine (left hand only) which hit my left scapula amazingly. Will keep it in.

Nautilus Bicep Curls - machine 1.

Nautilus Bicep Curls - machine 2.

Worked hard as I flew through the exercises with hardly any rest. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, all phaggotry has now been dispelled from my thread and I will start training properly again, fook the apnea, I want to do openers on Saturday in prep for BPU British Finals on Friday May 10th. Am I ready? Of course not. Should I be doing it? Of course not as I have been training like a BB. Am I going to do it? Maybe, let's see if I can hit 260/145/260 on Saturday (260/280/300,145/150/155, 260/280/300).

I have 11 days to prep so will start jabbing properly, getting the orals and GH in and give it a shot. If I feel shite at any time, I'll listen to body and bin it. Weight is fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last two nights sleep has been terrible, closely correlated with an increase in gear. CPAP arriving today (third and final try for delivery), leaving note on door so lazy fooker knocks at neighbour if nobody in. Will wear tonight. Doctor is calling me Friday about ECG/bloods/apnea/MRIs so big day for me.

I'll just about make it to work.

FOOKED.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Last two nights sleep has been terrible, closely correlated with an increase in gear. CPAP arriving today (third and final try for delivery), leaving note on door so lazy fooker knocks at neighbour if nobody in. Will wear tonight. Doctor is calling me Friday about ECG/bloods/apnea/MRIs so big day for me.
> 
> I'll just about make it to work.
> 
> FOOKED.


 I have never known a postie to leave a package with a neigbour, i dont know why that option is there on the card.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I have never known a postie to leave a package with a neigbour, i dont know why that option is there on the card.


 I have stuff left with my neighbours all the time. However I would prefer to just collect from the depot. Annoying when you want to get your parcel and neighbour has it but are out all day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fooked all the time, the apnea isn't abating, my missus went mad at DHL for fooking us about with the CPAP machine, they have had it a week and still no sign of it, she managed to blag the delivery cost back and also got another 7 days onto the hire period but I don't give a fook about that, I need it now and badly. Meant to be coming today.

Doctors will call me this morning about ECG/blood/apnea. I will also ask for lisinopril and what is happening with MRI.

I'm trying to sort myself out to drop the kids at school and then go to Nortons to do openers but I am so tired and disinterested. Some pre-WO is going in, let's see if that fires me up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nortons went relatively well, 255SQ (real easy), 145BP (felt OK) and 270DL (little slower than I would have liked). Not too bad considering I am living on zero sleep and have been training like JvD
















Doc just called : platelet count is high. They panic about this as it is a massive indicator of cancer but it is also elevated by AAS.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/1539613/

I'm expecting to be asked and will deny it on record, admit it off record.

She booked me in for 12:00 to deal with Apnea and MRI.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Referred to Respiratory team for sleep diagnosis.

Refereed to Musculoskeletal team for MRI.

CPAP has been returned to sender by DHL. DHL are officially the worst piece of s**t company EVER.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Glad I ordered the CPAP myself then. Couldn't wait 4-6 weeks!! Good luck and let us know how it goes. What weight are you? How big is neck? What age?


 I'm 84kg mate age 30 and neck size is 43cm.

got my testing machine today to check oxygen levels and heart rate monitor so will determine if I have sleep aponea or not.

and if so how bad it is..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> I'm 84kg mate age 30 and neck size is 43cm.
> 
> got my testing machine today to check oxygen levels and heart rate monitor so will determine if I have sleep aponea or not.
> 
> and if so how bad it is..


 Let me know how it goes mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No CPAP of course.

Weight is 124.5KG so bang on.

5 day prep for Brits. 5 ml gear a day (mix of Test/Tren/NPP/Primo), 200mg Dbol split AM and PM, 10iu GH pre-bed. As much food/fluids/rest/sleep as I can. No gym at all. Just lots of stretching etc. I'll drive up on Friday, weigh in, compete and drive back home Friday evening as we have a football tournament on the Saturday.

Work is starting to take off too, signing contracts with large Swiss investment bank and largest UK retail bank.

House sale/purchase is moving along.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Just found this posted yesterday on the Reddit Bodybuilding sub forum - get it sorted mate soon as possible!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/bkwu61

Interesting comment posted also.

Low oxygen states results in your body releasing multiple stress hormones which has been correlated with neck tension, teeth grinding/ early morning headaches and also increases in basal stress levels (i.e. anxiety) and weight gain (https://academic.oup.com/jcem/article/85/10/3597/2852263).

Neurologically speaking, especially literature published within the past three months, shows that nocturnal events that reduces the brain's time in N3 and REM sleep have a positive correlation with worsening neurologic conditions (especially Alzheimer's and other tau-proteinopathies https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30679382).

This results in brain fog, worsening concentration, increased susceptibility to migraines and seizures. Touching back on the musculoskeletal effects, elevation of basal substance P levels can result in something called allodynia, which sleep deprivation has also been shown to increase. This means you have an increased perception of pain (i.e. twisting you ankle is normally a 2/10 but in an allodynic state it is 5/10 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30116181).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still no CPAP = no sleep = no comp.

The phaggotry continues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Just found this posted yesterday on the Reddit Bodybuilding sub forum - get it sorted mate soon as possible!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 Thank you mate, I have been really struggling today, brain fog, feeling hungover, body aching, especially legs, getting really tired and out of breath doing simple tasks.

I've given up on my CPAP (which I was hiring) turning up - missus on case tomorrow, I am awaiting my referral to sleep clinic.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Thank you mate, I have been really struggling today, brain fog, feeling hungover, body aching, especially legs, getting really tired and out of breath doing simple tasks.
> 
> I've given up on my CPAP (which I was hiring) turning up - missus on case tomorrow, I am awaiting my referral to sleep clinic.


 Seen quite a few CPAP machines on Gumtree bud pre used, might be worth a try.

Also one on eBay at the Mo, just needs a mask which is cheap.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Remstar-auto-CPAP-machine-with-case/283473226371?hash=item4200522a83:g:2Z4AAOSwk2tczXKI


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Two consecutive nights of improved sleep, no CPAP, the orals are clearing, water retention is down. I feel immeasurably better, looking forward to the injectables clearing too and dropping weight (appetite is still high due to the injectables). Adex has been going in continuously too. Weight is still around 274lbs.

The future is probably Test/Primo/Var/Adex/GH in reasonable amounts, fook wearing that contraption for the rest of my life. I was always planning to drop gear/weight at one time and get much more healthy, maybe now is the time?

Sorted out all issues with house purchase so hoping everything moves smoothly now.

Massive day in the Premier League, I am manager of my u9 team at Sawbridgeworth Summer Tournament today so have bigger fish to fry but will be following scores on Livescore. Another momentous day predicted for the Mighty Reds.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Seen quite a few CPAP machines on Gumtree bud pre used, might be worth a try.
> 
> Also one on eBay at the Mo, just needs a mask which is cheap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Remstar-auto-CPAP-machine-with-case/283473226371?hash=item4200522a83:g:2Z4AAOSwk2tczXKI


 Sparkey, it arrived mate but I cannot manage to fall asleep with it on. Will persevere.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Another decent night's sleep without the mask, I'll try to remember to put on the sleep app tonight to see if I am getting deep sleep. I still feel as though I am in a sleep deficit but am catching up if that makes sense.

Work really takes off today too and I'll be managing multiple teams and sites in the City so decent timing.

Mortgage all sorted so just want to get in the new house now, it's beautiful.

My head is bright red with sunburn, the little guys done me proud yesterday, playing against established and big clubs/teams many leagues above, we won 3 and drew one of our first four matches qualifying second in group stage (lost fifth game), only to meet the eventual winners in the semis (Panshanger who are four leagues above us). We got beat 2-1 but very even game and their manager stated we gave them the hardest match in whole tournament. Onwards and upwards.

Hoping to get back in the gym this week, plan is same with regards to food/drugs and training will be moderate in short term. I'll see how it all goes and may compete in GPC Brits in August.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No real updates chaps, still trying to sort out the health conditions so no gear, food down, light training. Will remain like this until I am 100%.

I still harbour dreams to defend my British title in August but, realistically, it may not happen.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> No real updates chaps, still trying to sort out the health conditions so no gear, food down, light training. Will remain like this until I am 100%.
> 
> I still harbour dreams to defend my British title in August but, realistically, it may not happen.


 How's the quality of sleep going?

Hope things improve health wise for you soon, mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New Samsung Galaxy watch arrived yesterday. Will feed back some figures from it.

8h 49m sleep but with only 29m deep sleep. Improving but still some way to go. 77BPM RHR. I'm interested in how many steps I do as I do 1000s on a regular work day.

Weight is 268lbs. Everything is moving in the right way. I'm on the road to being a PN.

I'll stay off gear until I get everything sorted. Right calf is 100% fine.

Gym after work tomorrow or Wednesday as I have the kids today and football training tonight.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> I'm interested in how many steps I do as I do 1000s on a regular work day.


 I was surprised when I got my Android watch, just how many steps I did,

I'm a 23k+ steps a day with my job.

Last time I was cutting, doing cardio twice a day and the steps at work, it put me at over 60 kilometers a week. :mellow:


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> New Samsung Galaxy watch arrived yesterday. Will feed back some figures from it.
> 
> 8h 49m sleep but with only 29m deep sleep. Improving but still some way to go. 77BPM RHR. I'm interested in how many steps I do as I do 1000s on a regular work day.


 Hi mate

i got my results back from my sleep study.. the equipment they use on a first test is a basic/simple oxygen and heart rate monitor on your finger.

which the specialist had stated isn't always accurate pretty much. So now I have to do a 2nd sleep study with more extensive equipment..

iv got basically every side effect from sleep apnea that the leaflet they give you (waking up to use the bathroom 4 or 5 times a night) morning headaches etc

So when you get your referral date ask for the extensive equipment as you may end up having to do a 2nd sleep study which will prolong the treatment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

darren.1987 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> i got my results back from my sleep study.. the equipment they use on a first test is a basic/simple oxygen and heart rate monitor on your finger.
> 
> ...


 Good luck mate and thanks for info. I get the same issues BTW.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

267lbs, defo tightening up.

I was in bed 7hr 17m, asleep 6hr 11m. It is the lack of deep sleep (and also REM I think) which is the killer. As I drop into deep sleep, apnea kicks in and I go into light sleep. This can happen 30+ times an hour (sleep clinic will tell me more). 19 mins deep sleep, 1hr REM and 4hr 39m light sleep. Actually feel a little better this morning.

I'll aim for 10 000+ steps today.

I'm hungry at all times, I am not dieting as such, just low fat and also no sugar, I'll keep on going until I hit 252lbs/18st.

I defo need a jab so will sort something before camping on Friday, as it is only TRT, I'll still be 100% natty.

Blood test/gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Those frikkin sleep monitors can do more harm than good. I'll bet when you didn't realise how bad your sleep was it was probably better lol.

My mrs got one of those fit bits 2 weeks ago. Since she's had it every morning she stars whinging at me about how I woke her from rem/deep sleep at xyz time because I was snoring or got up for a piss. Got to admit though, I've been glancing at the clock and my nocturnal toilet visits are recorded very accurately.

I can see me taking a hammer to the bloody thing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Those frikkin sleep monitors can do more harm than good. I'll bet when you didn't realise how bad your sleep was it was probably better lol.
> 
> My mrs got one of those fit bits 2 weeks ago. Since she's had it every morning she stars whinging at me about how I woke her from rem/deep sleep at xyz time because I was snoring or got up for a piss. Got to admit though, I've been glancing at the clock and my nocturnal toilet visits are recorded very accurately.
> 
> I can see me taking a hammer to the bloody thing.


 I was struggling to recover from the comp in Jan, I knew something was wrong but it came to a head about 8 weeks ago when I was falling asleep in the office/meetings/train/tube/car etc. I went to docs and am waiting for my referral to the sleep clinic.

Since stopping gear and dieting, my sleep has improved a little but long way to go. I just cannot sleep with the mask on!!


----------

